# Post the best photo of your Planet Ocean (PO)



## pierokwong

Hi all,

I have been following the forum for a long time, but pretty much the first time to post here.

Quick sharing of a photo of my 42mm Black on Black Planet Ocean. Enjoy.

Piero


----------



## Vakane




----------



## Monocrom

I'd like more pics to drool over please, fellas.


----------



## teeritz

Yes, it was a very hot day when I took this, but I sprayed some water on my arm for added effect.


----------



## Everdying

not exactly the best, but its the only one i got of my PO right now.


----------



## GTTIME

Probably my favorite PO pic.


----------



## boywondergq1

This one is fun. No longer with me though.


----------



## hidden by leaves

I only have iphone shots of mine unfortunately, but I kinda like how this one turned out showing both the lume and the reflective quality of the numbers:










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## NickSi13

1/4 meter of water resistance confirmed!


----------



## Mike1410




----------



## wildcat

hidden by leaves said:


> I only have iphone shots of mine unfortunately, but I kinda like how this one turned out showing both the lume and the reflective quality of the numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


Wow, how on earth did you get the numbers to reflect? Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMGE17

Probably this one....










Nigel


----------



## hidden by leaves

wildcat said:


> Wow, how on earth did you get the numbers to reflect? Great shot!


Thanks! Honestly it was pretty much dumb luck and maybe some planetary alignment or something... ;-)


----------



## scamp007

Winter PO...


----------



## COUPET

Some great pics there. 
Tough choice between these:


----------



## BusyTimmy

teeritz said:


> Yes, it was a very hot day when I took this, but I sprayed some water on my arm for added effect.


Good Lord, what size are your wrists?


----------



## teeritz

Six-point-five inches, which is below average, but not rare. Based on what I noticed over the years, a greater portion of customers averaged around 7 to 7.5 inch wrists. My PO did wear loose over last summer, as I found that even removing the half-link made it a tad tighter than I preferred. Now that it's winter, I get a better fit from it.


----------



## Muddy250

I know you asked for one shot but I can't decide so here's a small selection from my PO collection


----------



## gnuyork

I usually detest this photo effect, but here is my one time of doing it. Sorry for being cheesy.


----------



## NMGE17

Muddy250 said:


> I know you asked for one shot but I can't decide so here's a small selection from my PO collection


Tee Hee. I knew you would struggle Chris - and rightly so all are cracking pictures.

Nigel


----------



## aljones27

Just thinking the same. Cracking photos Chris!


----------



## Muddy250

NMGE17 said:


> Tee Hee. I knew you would struggle Chris - and rightly so all are cracking pictures.
> 
> Nigel


It was a struggle to get down to those! The PO is very photogenic. 



aljones27 said:


> Just thinking the same. Cracking photos Chris!


Cheers!


----------



## jwalther

I like this one.


----------



## iinsic

For me, it's a toss up between these two:


----------



## omega1234

I like this one:


----------



## Monocrom

teeritz said:


> Six-point-five inches, which is below average, but not rare. Based on what I noticed over the years, a greater portion of customers averaged around 7 to 7.5 inch wrists. My PO did wear loose over last summer, as I found that even removing the half-link made it a tad tighter than I preferred. Now that it's winter, I get a better fit from it.


Is you PO the 45.5mm version?


----------



## Vlciudoli

Taken on an iPhone in a traffic jam..


----------



## The Prodigy

GTTIME said:


> Probably my favorite PO pic.
> 
> View attachment 1149363


You have to help me on this one!

You know what my question will be?

Is this your mod? Did you place a new (8500) dial on the old PO?


----------



## teeritz

Monocrom said:


> Is you PO the 45.5mm version?


Oh, no way. That would be asking for trouble. It's the 42mil model.


----------



## Monocrom

Vlciudoli said:


> Taken on an iPhone in a traffic jam..


Even on an iphone, it still manages to look good.


----------



## Monocrom

teeritz said:


> Oh, no way. That would be asking for trouble. It's the 42mil model.


Wow! And here I always thought the 42mm version might be a bit off or unbalanced for my 6.5-inch wrist.

Come to think of it, isn't it only 90g. on the stock rubber strap? ... Great. Now I want one. I thank you. My wallet hates you though.


----------



## teeritz

Monocrom said:


> Wow! And here I always thought the 42mm version might be a bit too small for my 6.5-inch wrist.
> 
> Come to think of it, isn't it only 90g. on the stock rubber strap? ... Great. Now I want one. I thank you. My wallet hates you though.


Mono, I would always recommend the 42mm to anyone with wrists up to 7 inches. Actually, at seven inches, you could go 42 or 45.5 mm without any problems. 
However, when my store received the first of the new Cal 8500 Planet Oceans in 42mm, the extra height of this new model did make it look larger on my writs when I tried one on. 
Nope, on a 6.5 inch wrist, the 42mil PO is a great size. The first Gen Cal2500 models even more so.


----------



## GTTIME

The Prodigy said:


> You have to help me on this one!
> 
> You know what my question will be?
> 
> Is this your mod? Did you place a new (8500) dial on the old PO?


From my profile here are the details of my favorite PO, these mods were done a few years ago when the LM LE was released because I wanted it in 45.5.

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean - Black 45.5 custom 2200.50, with the dial and hands from the 222.18.46.20.01.001 (Diamond Bezel Planet Ocean) and the the bezel from the 222.30.46.20.01.001 (QOS Planet Ocean) white/blue lumed, black lacquer dialed 45.5 Planet Ocean with applied numerals and Omega script.

Cost was about $1,000 in parts and labor. Best decision ever!!!


----------



## The Prodigy

GTTIME said:


> From my profile here are the details of my favorite PO, these mods were done a few years ago when the LM LE was released because I wanted it in 45.5.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean - Black 45.5 custom 2200.50, with the dial and hands from the 222.18.46.20.01.001 (Diamond Bezel Planet Ocean) and the the bezel from the 222.30.46.20.01.001 (QOS Planet Ocean) white/blue lumed, black lacquer dialed 45.5 Planet Ocean with applied numerals and Omega script.
> 
> Cost was about $1,000 in parts and labor. Best decision ever!!!


Very nice one!!


----------



## IGotId

GTTIME said:


> From my profile here are the details of my favorite PO, these mods were done a few years ago when the LM LE was released because I wanted it in 45.5.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean - Black 45.5 custom 2200.50, with the dial and hands from the 222.18.46.20.01.001 (Diamond Bezel Planet Ocean) and the the bezel from the 222.30.46.20.01.001 (QOS Planet Ocean) white/blue lumed, black lacquer dialed 45.5 Planet Ocean with applied numerals and Omega script.
> 
> Cost was about $1,000 in parts and labor. Best decision ever!!!


interesting, i never realized you did this; any more pics? thanks.


----------



## Mystro




----------



## GTTIME

IGotId said:


> interesting, i never realized you did this; any more pics? thanks.



























Blue lume









Comparison of green lume on my Orange PO and the blue


----------



## VahnFanelle




----------



## jokr82

Happy Wednesday fellas!

I know it´s just one photo but for this insane and magnific watch it´s must not to be just one photo, hehe


----------



## calv1n

I quite like these ones


----------



## Vertec

This is probably the best I have so far. I love this watch.


DSC01927 by Vertec, on Flickr


----------



## IGotId

GTTIME said:


> View attachment 1150523
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150526
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150528
> 
> 
> Blue lume
> 
> View attachment 1150524
> 
> 
> Comparison of green lume on my Orange PO and the blue
> 
> View attachment 1150525


Very nice!


----------



## Vakane

My best pic (IMhO) is a backshot of my JLC though


----------



## Cheshire Mark

My effort

Mark


----------



## 92gli




----------



## Zidane

These are all long gone, but I'll end up with another PO at some point. Such a great watch.


----------



## f308gt4

All camera phone shots, unfortunately, so not really great shots, but the best I have...


----------



## Majmvt

Just got mine so more to come. Trying it with a sail cloth from Brady Straps and a deployant from Bob Davis. For 6.5 wrist both bracelet and strap are really comfortable.


----------



## Artek

It's not very artistic but I love this pic:


----------



## sblantipodi

hiddshoty leaves said:


> I only have iphone shots of mine unfortunately, but I kinda like how this one turned out showing both the lume and the reflective quality of the numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


What a wow shot congratulations!


----------



## Majmvt

Having some fun.


----------



## Watchkeeping Officer

Out on the North Coast of Cornwall, almost at sunset.


----------



## dspd204

Our wedding day...


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Ace_Of_Spades




----------



## gippo

:-!


----------



## Monocrom

gippo said:


> :-!


Anyone else now want a bronze dial Limited Edition PO?


----------



## sblantipodi

Ciao Gippo,
where did you get your mesh bracelet?
Is it omega genuine? If yes, how much?


----------



## taphil




----------



## gippo

sblantipodi said:


> Ciao Gippo,
> where did you get your mesh bracelet?
> Is it omega genuine? If yes, how much?


250€ Omega Planet


----------



## jokr82

Can I post a little bit more??

So far it´s my favorite pictures after many times to do,


----------



## sblantipodi

gippo said:


> 250€ Omega Planet


wow, 250€ is not so much, it seems cheaper than the rubber one.
can't find the rubber one on that site.


----------



## gippo

sblantipodi said:


> wow, 250€ is not so much, it seems cheaper than the rubber one.
> can't find the rubber one on that site.


No,I bought mine from the official dealer a 170€ ,but first I bought the PO :-d


----------



## uscmatt99

My favorite so far:


----------



## munichblue

teeritz said:


> Yes, it was a very hot day when I took this, but I sprayed some water on my arm for added effect.


Very, very cool image of your PO. Very different in style and framing, I really like it!


----------



## cpw131

One of my fav's


----------



## RoadblockEd




----------



## solesman

Some really stellar shots on this thread. Hmmmm. I must dig deep in my hard drive.


----------



## solesman




----------



## Majmvt

solesman said:


> View attachment 1162929


Definitely worth the hard drive trip. Beautiful shot.


----------



## MFB71

This is mine...


----------



## ChronoScot

Perhaps this one...


----------



## progman2000

cpw131 said:


> One of my fav's


Nice watch. Beautiful favia & tang also. Not sure which you mean when you say "one of my favs" - if it were me it could mean any one of the three.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjsayer




----------



## jokr82

A little bit more, of my Passion!!


----------



## ichaice

Not great but I like it


----------



## gnuyork

I don't have too many photos, but here is one:


----------



## Haddock

Don't like it. Love it. (Imperative)



ichaice said:


> Not great but I like it
> 
> View attachment 1220875


----------



## iinsic

Okay, I suppose there are some other shots of both my 2201.50 and my White PO that I've always been fond of, to wit:


----------



## 4236

Here is mine..


----------



## tole

Looks blue'ish but guess thats because the light reflection is the blue sky... So could look like the PO Ti, but it is the PO LM LE. Saw the 2 watches IRL next to each other and they really do have a quite common look!


----------



## christre

Mine


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

Who turned the lights out? :-d


----------



## soaking.fused

2201.50 on Italian rubber


----------



## sblantipodi

cool shots.


----------



## aldrin

some use for that cleaning cloth


----------



## Monocrom

aldrin said:


> some use for that cleaning cloth
> 
> View attachment 1224157


Wow, that pic. would look excellent in the "Got Black and White?" topic on WUS.


----------



## TobyJC

Beautiful photo. I'd ask what strap that is but you already told me a few days ago on Instagram!


----------



## richard371




----------



## pjsayer




----------



## NoleenELT

They are not of the quality of some of these great photos, but here are a few (even though you just asked for one):


----------



## Vialli

Aldrin that is an awesome pic. That is a great PO


----------



## benlee

Best Photo? That's a toss up with a few I have taken. But should be either this :










or this :










Take your pick.:think:b-)


----------



## kjse7en

My pick ;-)


----------



## DaveW

benlee said:


> Best Photo? That's a toss up with a few I have taken. But should be either this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your pick.:think:b-)


You always manage to take beautiful photos of all your watches, and these are no exception. You have an awesome collection btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kimjmoon

Does any of us really care if they even tell time?........!:-! Here is my faves of mine:


----------



## Monocrom

Yes. Yes, we do.


----------



## Vakane

Ultra orange burst!


----------



## HHP

Not the best picture but it's good vacation memory of Aitutaki, The Cook Islands, in May 2015. We took picture with the hand for sea urchin size reference. The original intention was not to take picture of the PO.


----------



## 4236

Long gone..


----------



## HiggsBoson

OK, so I'm not going to bother now after looking at some of the *amazing* photos you guy's have posted.
Why embarrass myself further? ;-)


----------



## RDK

Old cellphone pics, but still nice I think .


----------



## om3ga_fan

4236 said:


> Long gone..


Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Best picture ever I feel not my own but kudos to the original piccie taker!










And my own pathetic attempt at a decent shot










The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## Hoffy

PO 8500 45.5mm riding high with OEM NATO strap.


----------



## mesaboogie18

I have a few that I really like, but I can't decide which is best:


----------



## Spoon1

On nato..










And Isofrane..


----------



## NA5AR

Not a lot of POC 9300's on here so I'll add some of my favourites


----------



## Jabbawock545




----------



## DokDoom

Almost 10 years old and still going strong. Been all around the world on my wrist, and my constant companion for a decades-worth of fun, sadness, wonder, good times and bad times.


----------



## 4counters

Here's my attempt:


----------



## DocJekl

These


----------



## smalls




----------



## Tagmania

...


----------



## Tagmania

mesaboogie18 said:


> I have a few that I really like, but I can't decide which is best:
> 
> View attachment 4241474
> 
> View attachment 4241482
> 
> View attachment 4241490
> 
> View attachment 4241498


Quite like the last pic. Did you replace the original bezel with a black one, or is it the light reflection?


----------



## calv1n




----------



## Alex_TA

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

Because just one is never enough.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Tagmania said:


> Quite like the last pic. Did you replace the original bezel with a black one, or is it the light reflection?


Thanks. It's the OEM black bezel.


----------



## jopex

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atsbury

That mesh bracelet really suits that po


----------



## Tdizle




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Triggers Broom

With my limited skill and knowledge and trusty TZ30 camera this is the best I can do.


----------



## Ken G




----------



## ThomasFin

NickSi13 said:


> 1/4 meter of water resistance confirmed!
> 
> View attachment 1149431


More these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## griswld

I don't have photo skills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparcster

iPhone pic from the other day... really happy I purchased this watch!!!


----------



## JustinCG

Wow some great photos


----------



## JustinCG

Nothing compared to the pictures on here.


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## hedet




----------



## munichblue




----------



## om3ga_fan

A few more just because it's such a great watch with an equally great aesthetic.





































Then again there's really no 'bad' picture of a PO...

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## erreeffe

Ciaooo, R


----------



## Vindic8

I have an inbound 8900 today. So I am posting a pic of my former 8500. While I await (im) patiently for its arrival.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

The 8900 landed today. Headed outside and took a quick pic.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

I miss my PO at times.


----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

I think both of these turned out pretty well.


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


>


Really like this last one, Ken.

I myself haven't yet taken my best photo of the Planet Ocean, but one of these will have to do for now.


----------



## biokeys87

Not the best shots, but still pretty cool I suppose. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banezg

Great pictures and thread. Here are couple of mines. Unfortunately, it's for sale now as I need to raise funds...


----------



## Vlciudoli

POLMLE


----------



## Vlciudoli

PO 42 on DiModell Chronissimo


----------



## Damir Galic




----------



## manofrolex

not sure why it comes out blurry but the thought was there.


----------



## Vindic8

Enjoying the new PO









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rossomatic

Last day of 2016, brunch in DC.


----------



## DrDavid90

Vindic8 said:


> The 8900 landed today. Headed outside and took a quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Curious, which do you prefer - based on design alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

DrDavid90 said:


> Curious, which do you prefer - based on design alone.


There are things I really like about the new 8900.

The accuracy has been phenomenal. Its about +1 over 3 days.

I like the peace of mind I get with its anti-magnetic properties. Especially when working acound technology equipment.

I have had both the 45mm and the 42mm in the gen 2 8500. I always felt the 45 was a little big. Sold it, bought a 42. The 42 had a challenging circumference to height ratio. I would say the size is the sweet spot on this at 43.5mm.

The new adjustable clasp is now a must have on an Omega for me. I have worn a Pelagos with an adjustable clasp for some time now. This becomes a feature that is hard to live without. Its presence on the new PO is a a big plus. That said I know it can be added to an 8500.

The glossier ceramic bezel and dial is a wild card. I have not liked it as well on the black models. However in the blue it is reminiscent of my blue SMPc. Omega has done an interesting thing in it's color choice. It is a true chameleon. It looks different in almost every lighting situation. It ranges from appearing black, deep blue, cobalt blue, royal blue, etc. It is a pleasure to behold. 98% of the time it is gorgeous and rich. 2% of the time it looks like crap. In intense direct light it is a shade of blue I don't find appealing.

It hasn't left my wrist since it landed. I love it. Until the next shiny thing comes along


----------



## DrDavid90

Vindic8 said:


> There are things I really like about the new 8900.
> 
> The accuracy has been phenomenal. Its about +1 over 3 days.
> 
> I like the peace of mind I get with its anti-magnetic properties. Especially when working acound technology equipment.
> 
> I have had both the 45mm and the 42mm in the gen 2 8500. I always felt the 45 was a little big. Sold it, bought a 42. The 42 had a challenging circumference to height ratio. I would say the size is the sweet spot on this at 43.5mm.
> 
> The new adjustable clasp is now a must have on an Omega for me. I have worn a Pelagos with an adjustable clasp for some time now. This becomes a feature that is hard to live without. Its presence on the new PO is a a big plus. That said I know it can be added to an 8500.
> 
> The glossier ceramic bezel and dial is a wild card. I have not liked it as well on the black models. However in the blue it is reminiscent of my blue SMPc. Omega has done an interesting thing in it's color choice. It is a true chameleon. It looks different in almost every lighting situation. It ranges from appearing black, deep blue, cobalt blue, royal blue, etc. It is a pleasure to behold. 98% of the time it is gorgeous and rich. 2% of the time it looks like crap. In intense direct light it is a shade of blue I don't find appealing.
> 
> It hasn't left my wrist since it landed. I love it. Until the next shiny thing comes along


Nice read, enjoy your watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

@vindic8 Like you I was torn between the 8500 42 and the 8900 blue. The 8900 blue looked stunning 99% of the time (I'd give it the extra 1%)…but in a well-lit room seen from directly above I just couldn't deal with that 1%. Plus the silicon balance is plenty antimagnetic for the average Joe so I decided on the 8500. I still feel VERY envious when I see the 8900 most times though!


----------



## Rob S.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparcster




----------



## asfalloth




----------



## DocJekl

I may have too many Seamasters, right?


----------



## DocJekl

Ooops, how did that get in there?


----------



## DrDavid90

DocJekl said:


> I may have too many Seamasters, right?
> 
> View attachment 11930138
> View attachment 11930234
> View attachment 11930162
> View attachment 11930186
> View attachment 11930194
> View attachment 11930202
> View attachment 11930218
> View attachment 11930242
> View attachment 11930290
> View attachment 11930298
> View attachment 11930178


Wow. 2 questions: Does Omega happen to be your favorite brand? Which one of those gets the most wrist time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Very first one of many to come!


----------



## zombaid




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDavid90

Fresh from my balcony, I absolutely love my new 8900!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## fskywalker

DrDavid90 said:


> Fresh from my balcony, I absolutely love my new 8900!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


Beautiful picture and watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minoli

Kayaked around 1 mile, climbed this dune and kayaked back. First pic focuses on the watch, second pic of the background. This was over 4th of July.















I don't have many great pics of my PO since they're all taken on my phone.


----------



## diver

Though not a good picture, it is all I have for now. I delete as soon as I post to save IPhone memory. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDavid90

fskywalker said:


> Beautiful picture and watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! It's one of the few I have that captures the orange in just the right light 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## jaymd

nvrp813 said:


> View attachment 12398175


what size sir? beautiful!


----------



## nvrp813

jaymd said:


> what size sir? beautiful!


It's the 43.5mm master chronometer. I highly recommend one


----------



## om3ga_fan

nvrp813 said:


> It's the 43.5mm master chronometer. I highly recommend one


That photo seriously makes me want to get a black version to go with my blue.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## nvrp813

om3ga seamaster said:


> That photo seriously makes me want to get a black version to go with my blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Very nice! I'm kicking the tires on getting a blue in 39.5mm. Just need to try one on....


----------



## om3ga_fan

nvrp813 said:


> Very nice! I'm kicking the tires on getting a blue in 39.5mm. Just need to try one on....


Personally, I like them but the 39.5 looks just a tidge too small on me.

Here's a quick shot of my 3 PO's:

2200 on OEM rubber
2201 on bracelet
43.5mm 8900 in blue



















Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Tdizle

A few of my favs

















L


----------



## jaymd

nvrp813 said:


> It's the 43.5mm master chronometer. I highly recommend one


seriously considering getting one....black it is! 39.5 vs 43.5 is my dilemma now


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga seamaster said:


> Personally, I like them but the 39.5 looks just a tidge too small on me.
> 
> Here's a quick shot of my 3 PO's:
> 
> 2200 on OEM rubber
> 2201 on bracelet
> 43.5mm 8900 in blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Are you down from 5 Planet Ocean to 3 now, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## om3ga_fan

DocJekl said:


> Are you down from 5 Planet Ocean to 3 now, or am I thinking of someone else?


Hey Larry - how the heck are ya? I think you're thinking of YOU!  Def not me. Though I would like to snag a 42mm PO8500 or an 8900 in black.


----------



## nvrp813

jaymd said:


> seriously considering getting one....black it is! 39.5 vs 43.5 is my dilemma now


For reference my wrist is 7.25" and pretty flat.

The lug-to-lug on the 43.5 is not that long so it wears nicely on smaller wrists.


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga seamaster said:


> Hey Larry - how the heck are ya? I think you're thinking of YOU!  Def not me. Though I would like to snag a 42mm PO8500 or an 8900 in black.


Good. So you're down from 4 then? Don't make me go back and look for photo evidence!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Negative, Ghostrider. I got rid of the 8500XL PO when I added the 8900 PO. I also parted with the 300MC.


----------



## mazman01

om3ga seamaster said:


> Negative, Ghostrider. I got rid of the 8500XL PO when I added the 8900 PO. I also parted with the 300MC.


How come you got rid of the 300mc? I like the look of that watch but when I tried it on the lugs seemed too long.


----------



## om3ga_fan

mazman01 said:


> How come you got rid of the 300mc? I like the look of that watch but when I tried it on the lugs seemed too long.


That was it. Lugs were a little too long for me. Consequently, I found myself wearing it less and less.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## fskywalker

Best one so far !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint

I don't know about best, but here are a few of my favorite PO pics


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Bama214

I'll go with this one


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## kasemo

Just bought from wus member...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

Francisco,
do you know you posted the best photo on the Planet?? 



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

speedmaster. said:


> Francisco,
> do you know you posted the best photo on the Planet??


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
A few I snapped with my phone came out okay-ish ...


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!!



cybercat said:


> '
> A few I snapped with my phone came out okay-ish ...
> 
> View attachment 12487893
> 
> 
> View attachment 12487895
> 
> 
> View attachment 12487899
> 
> 
> View attachment 12487903


----------



## Knives and Lint

A few recent ones that turned out decent





And the Orange


----------



## speedmaster.

you have both the black and orange coloured 8500 Planet Oceans?
Awesome!!!



Knives and Lint said:


> A few recent ones that turned out decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Orange


----------



## Knives and Lint

speedmaster. said:


> you have both the black and orange coloured 8500 Planet Oceans?
> Awesome!!!


Thanks! Yea, I fell in love with the bold orange bezel first, and then upon wearing it I realized how the PO would make the perfect everyday watch so I made some moves in my collection and picked up the black as well


----------



## speedmaster.

This is amazing!
I really think that owning both POs with black and orange bezels leads to an impossible-to-beat combination/collection!!



Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! Yea, I fell in love with the bold orange bezel first, and then upon wearing it I realized how the PO would make the perfect everyday watch so I made some moves in my collection and picked up the black as well


----------



## Ken G

Here are a couple of shots of my PO I took while _on_ the water last month...

During a short cruise around the small islands off Helsinki, this splendid vessel sailed past:









And this was on an early morning sailing from Mallaig to Knoydart in the West Highlands of Scotland:


----------



## speedmaster.

great shots!



Ken G said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my PO I took while _on_ the water last month...
> 
> During a short cruise around the small islands off Helsinki, this splendid vessel sailed past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was on an early morning sailing from Mallaig to Knoydart in the West Highlands of Scotland:


----------



## DocJekl

Ken G said:


> Here are a couple of shots of my PO I took while _on_ the water last month...
> 
> During a short cruise around the small islands off Helsinki, this splendid vessel sailed past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was on an early morning sailing from Mallaig to Knoydart in the West Highlands of Scotland:


Owning this same Ti Planet Ocean eliminated all need for my previous Submariners, and I don't miss any of them now. This one and my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 are certainly in my top 10 watches.


----------



## SynMike

It's hard to pick my best; the P.O. is so photogenic. Here are some favorites.


----------



## Ken G

DocJekl said:


> Owning this same Ti Planet Ocean eliminated all need for my previous Submariners, and I don't miss any of them now. This one and my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 are certainly in my top 10 watches.


Top 10 - with a bullet! - for me, too. 

I'd say this is one of those watches that I get more enjoyment from as time passes. And as much as I love it on the OEM rubber, it's really nice to have it back on the bracelet...


----------



## speedmaster.

couldn't agree more!!



Ken G said:


> Top 10 - with a bullet! - for me, too.
> 
> I'd say this is one of those watches that I get more enjoyment from as time passes. And as much as I love it on the OEM rubber, it's really nice to have it back on the bracelet...


----------



## RustyBin5

In da club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!



RustyBin5 said:


> In da club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

speedmaster. said:


> great shot!!


Thanks. Must get me a rubber strap for it tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chisteve

Here's mine ..........shark mesh


----------



## RustyBin5

Chisteve said:


> Here's mine ..........shark mesh
> View attachment 12493575


Hmm interesting I have a very nice 20mm mesh. Might try it on the Po after seeing your pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Boom. I'm a fan of it. This is the older seat belt mesh


----------



## claus1100xx

Orchid PO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Kinda like this one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stebesplace

dinexus said:


> Kinda like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch is high on my list next. Nice shot!


----------



## dinexus

stebesplace said:


> This watch is high on my list next. Nice shot!


Thanks! It's a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

Orange PO is instantly recognizable.
Iconic and at the same time 'unique'
When someone sees on your wrist a luxury diver with an orange bezel, there will be not doubts on which model it is!!



claus1100xx said:


> Orchid PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

dinexus said:


> Kinda like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, what model is that?


----------



## dinexus

ItnStln said:


> Nice, what model is that?


It's the 8900-series Planet Ocean GMT with the bi-color ceramic bezel


----------



## ItnStln

dinexus said:


> It's the 8900-series Planet Ocean GMT with the bi-color ceramic bezel


Thanks!


----------



## DocJekl

speedmaster. said:


> Orange PO is instantly recognizable.
> Iconic and at the same time 'unique'
> When someone sees on your wrist a luxury diver with an orange bezel, there will be not doubts on which model it is!!


Be aware that Orient and Bulova both sell orange bezel divers as well, and they're not exactly cheap looking.

Long Island Watches








watchshop.com


----------



## willydribble




----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## speedmaster.

that's why I specified the feature "luxury" divers 



DocJekl said:


> Be aware that Orient and Bulova both sell orange bezel divers as well, and they're not exactly cheap looking.
> 
> Long Island Watches
> View attachment 12498459
> 
> 
> watchshop.com
> View attachment 12498461


----------



## speedmaster.

Sir, may I know where did you buy that awesome strap?



FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 12513455


----------



## pindy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

Beauty



pindy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

speedmaster. said:


> Sir, may I know where did you buy that awesome strap?


Not my watch, but I have a few of these straps - it's from the Performance series by Hirsch. That particular one is either the Robbie or the Ayrton (can't tell if the stitching is colored or not...). These are awesome straps, which squeeze nicely into odd-sized 19 or 21mm lugs as needed. Plus they look rad as hell.


----------



## claus1100xx

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 12513455


That looks familiar!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

speedmaster. said:


> that's why I specified the feature "luxury" divers


Like I said, they're not exactly cheap looking (I've seen and handled the Bulova), and some people might think they're an orange "luxury" diver.


----------



## kasemo

Like this one......


----------



## speedmaster.

if that strap had curved ends, it would be the best strap ever for orange PO!!



claus1100xx said:


> That looks familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Titanium XL PO.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome watch!!



Biggles3 said:


> Titanium XL PO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Strictly speaking, I suppose the thread title doesn't allow for multiple posts, but anyway...


----------



## Sambation




----------



## speedmaster.

OMG, these photos deserve *Pulitzer Prize 2018!

*


Ken G said:


> Strictly speaking, I suppose the thread title doesn't allow for multiple posts, but anyway...


----------



## RazorFrazer

Okay guys. If you only had one watch. Would you get a PO 2500 black bezel or orange bezel? (On steel)


----------



## Aliosa_007

Sambation said:


> View attachment 12522625


Great pic! I prefer the 8500, but every now and then a pic like this pops up and I wonder...


----------



## Aliosa_007

RazorFrazer said:


> Okay guys. If you only had one watch...












Oups, got carried away and missed this next part. 



RazorFrazer said:


> Would you get a PO 2500 black bezel or orange bezel? (On steel)


I vote black bezel.


----------



## vizas




----------



## Ken G

speedmaster. said:


> OMG, these photos deserve *Pulitzer Prize 2018!
> 
> *


A bit OTT - to say the least - but thanks anyway! :-!


----------



## Ken G

RazorFrazer said:


> Okay guys. If you only had one watch. Would you get a PO 2500 black bezel or orange bezel? (On steel)


One watch? The black.
If I was adding to my current collection, the orange (I actually do have a vague plan to add an orange 2500 at some point, but it's several positions down the pecking order at the moment)


----------



## winster

Gone but missed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Black bezel it's more universal in terms of usage - goes with anything

Closely followed by blue for the perfect 2 watch combo to cover all the bases.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_hangglider

My best so far (although these have just been taken with my phone):


----------



## DocJekl

DocJekl said:


> I may have too many Seamasters, right?
> 
> View attachment 11930138
> View attachment 11930162
> View attachment 11930186
> View attachment 11930194
> View attachment 11930202
> View attachment 11930218
> View attachment 11930242
> View attachment 11930290
> View attachment 11930298
> View attachment 11930178





DrDavid90 said:


> Wow. 2 questions: Does Omega happen to be your favorite brand? Which one of those gets the most wrist time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG, I missed this question for months until someone liked my previous post today and I checked this thread again. So Sorry.

(1) Yeah, Omega is my favorite for the wide variety of different but high quality watches they offer, some quite expensive and others more affordable.

(2) Out of all the Seamasters above, the Titanium Planet Ocean 9300 in the first shot gets the most wrist time of all, including out of all my Omega, Rolex, or everything else (about 15-20 days a month). I'm very attached to about 12-15 of my watches, but if this was my only one I could be happy (but maybe not feel complete).


----------



## DrDavid90

DocJekl said:


> OMG, I missed this question for months until someone liked my previous post today and I checked this thread again. So Sorry.
> 
> (1) Yeah, Omega is my favorite for the wide variety of different but high quality watches they offer, some quite expensive and others more affordable.
> 
> (2) Out of all the Seamasters above, the Titanium Planet Ocean 9300 in the first shot gets the most wrist time of all, including out of all my Omega, Rolex, or everything else (about 15-20 days a month). I'm very attached to about 12-15 of my watches, but if this was my only one I could be happy (but maybe not feel complete).


No worries Larry.

I would have guessed the omega bit but not quite the favourite being the above!

I've been wearing my 1861 very often lately... Just like this guy


----------



## DocJekl

DrDavid90 said:


> No worries Larry.
> 
> I would have guessed the omega bit but not quite the favourite being the above!
> 
> I've been wearing my 1861 very often lately... Just like this guy


My Ti Planet Ocean 9300 draws me in because it's shiny, colorful, looks luxurious, and it's a beast. It's like my Big FU watch!

I really do like the Speedy Pro like yours, but lately only pull mine out when I want to look a little more "vintage" (an 861 from 1976). When I had the Speedmaster CK-2998 LE I wore it quite often, but in the end I felt like it was a little small for my wrist, as the blue ring around the white dial makes the dial too small vs the Pro. I might wear my Silver Snoopy every day if it wasn't so freaking expensive and limited.

So my choice may surprise you, but I still have my other top favorites like my GSOTM, X-33, POLMLE and Orange Planet Ocean 2500, Ti PO 8500, Rolex Polar Explorer II and GMT II BLNR, Silver Snoopy Award, SMPc chronograph, 1976 Speedy Pro, Hamilton Harrison Ford Chronograph, and Grand Seiko white dial diver.


----------



## DrDavid90

DocJekl said:


> My Ti Planet Ocean 9300 draws me in because it's shiny, colorful, looks luxurious, and it's a beast. It's like my Big FU watch!
> 
> I really do like the Speedy Pro like yours, but lately only pull mine out when I want to look a little more "vintage" (an 861 from 1976). When I had the Speedmaster CK-2998 LE I wore it quite often, but in the end I felt like it was a little small for my wrist, as the blue ring around the white dial makes the dial too small vs the Pro. I might wear my Silver Snoopy every day if it wasn't so freaking expensive and limited.
> 
> So my choice may surprise you, but I still have my other top favorites like my GSOTM, X-33, POLMLE and Orange Planet Ocean 2500, Ti PO 8500, Rolex Polar Explorer II and GMT II BLNR, Silver Snoopy Award, SMPc chronograph, 1976 Speedy Pro, Hamilton Harrison Ford Chronograph, and Grand Seiko white dial diver.


Love Hamilton my Khaki Auto 44mm, didn't realise Hamilton had a "Harrison Ford" model, sounds perfect for watching reruns of Air Force 1 - that I do too often.

Great collection, especially on the elusive silver snoopy which I absolutely love. BLNR is next on my list if they don't update the movement in the sub next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## TSC

mt_hangglider said:


> My best so far (although these have just been taken with my phone):


What *phone* took them?!


----------



## speedmaster.

of course.
to me, PO is the best watch of all time.



RazorFrazer said:


> Okay guys. If you only had one watch. Would you get a PO 2500 black bezel or orange bezel? (On steel)


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## RazorFrazer

speedmaster. said:


> of course.
> to me, PO is the best watch of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> RazorFrazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys. If you only had one watch. Would you get a PO 2500 black bezel or orange bezel? (On steel)
Click to expand...

Of course... black? Or orange ...


----------



## mt_hangglider

TSC said:


> What *phone* took them?!


Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. Does pretty darn nice but still not on the level of a professional Canon or Nikon.


----------



## TSC

mt_hangglider said:


> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. Does pretty darn nice but still not on the level of a professional Canon or Nikon.


Fantastic shots, and far superior to my Nikon or Sony compacts, and definitely the iPhone too!


----------



## Ken G

TSC said:


> Fantastic shots, and far superior to my Nikon or Sony compacts, and definitely the iPhone too!


Quick off-topic question for the tech/photography guys: is it worthwhile upgrading from an iPhone 6 (or is it 6S?) to the just-announced one (or even the one(s) before that)? I'm talking just from the built-in camera POV - not bothered about any of the other features later models may or may not have...Thanks!

(I was thinking of getting a digital camera, but I don't think I can be bothered with having another "device"...)


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


> Quick off-topic question for the tech/photography guys: is it worthwhile upgrading from an iPhone 6 (or is it 6S?) to the just-announced one (or even the one(s) before that)? I'm talking just from the built-in camera POV - not bothered about any of the other features later models may or may not have...Thanks!
> 
> (I was thinking of getting a digital camera, but I don't think I can be bothered with having another "device"...)


Good question, all I know is they're all 12MP, but from my understanding only the plus version and the X have the greater optical zoom, wide angle and telephoto etc,


----------



## Ken G

TSC said:


> Good question, all I know is they're all 12MP, but from my understanding only the plus version and the X have the greater optical zoom, wide angle and telephoto etc,


Just found out that improved camera features are available with iOS11 (but some only available on iPhone7 Plus and up):

Apple iOS 11: All the new features in your camera and photo apps - Business Insider

:think:


----------



## Poydras12

Ken G, if you are updating your iPhone for the camera only, my advice is don't bother. I have the 7, upgraded from a 5s to the 7. I don't find any difference in picture quality, but I am not a very good photographer anyway, especially when compared to mt_hangglider. I upgraded because my 5s was dying a slow but sure death. I have no experience with the iPhone 8 or X; however, I reasonably believe that for either of those phones to make me a good photographer, they would need to come packaged with an Ansel Adams clone that would pop out and take over anytime a picture needed to be taken.


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


> Just found out that improved camera features are available with iOS11 (but some only available on iPhone7 Plus and up):
> 
> Apple iOS 11: All the new features in your camera and photo apps - Business Insider
> 
> :think:


I have 20 odd MP on the compact, and I don't see a huge difference to that and the phone, but supposedly.... these cameras are superior. But in all honesty, the Samsung PO shots from hangglider are the best I've seen on any phone. Just going to look at spec on it in comparison.

The new iPhone is being let out today isn't it, so we'll soon see I'm sure.


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Thanks for the info, guys! :-!


----------



## Aliosa_007

As a _photographer guy_ I have never looked at a phone as a reasonable alternative to an actual camera (my phone is full of wristshots for the WRUW threads and that's about it - I hate them all btw).

But if I was to choose a phone based on camera quality (which is exactly what I will do for my next phone) I would not look at MP count (they have way too many anyway), instead I would try to get info about:
- max ISO available (and look at a couple samples) - this will allow you to take blur free images in darker conditions
- max aperture of the lens (F number) - same as above but it also provides a bit of creative control with background blur
- lens focal length and its 35mm equivalent - this will tell you about perspective: wide vs telephoto vs zoom, and sensor size (in photography _bigger is better_; this applies to both sensor and lens)
- other features: video formats (slo-mo?), macro capability, focus speed, face recognition, etc.


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> max ISO available (and look at a couple samples) - this will allow you to take blur free images in darker conditions


 Thanks! That's one of the points I really wanted to know about! :-!



Aliosa_007 said:


> my phone is full of wristshots for the WRUW threads and that's about it - I hate them all btw.


Mine too - thousands of them!
I'm actually quite fond of a lot of them...


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


> I'm actually quite fond of a lot of them...


If mine looked like yours I would be fond of them too, instead mine are good teaching material for why the points I listed in the previous post are important.


----------



## haim18041973

here is my po 2200.50 45.5 mm


----------



## speedmaster.

wonderful!!



haim18041973 said:


> here is my po 2200.50 45.5 mm


----------



## Ken G

Aliosa_007 said:


> If mine looked like yours I would be fond of them too, instead mine are good teaching material for why the points I listed in the previous post are important.


Ha! Thanks!  I have no idea about those points listed above, but I'm kinda interested in learning. It's all trial-and-error at the moment!


----------



## RazorFrazer

2201.50 or 2254.50 ?? I am right on the cusp of another watch.


----------



## speedmaster.

If budget is not a problem, then 2201.50 is the right choice.
The Seamaster 2254.50.00 is an iconic model, but PO overtakes it in terms of both quality and technique.



RazorFrazer said:


> 2201.50 or 2254.50 ?? I am right on the cusp of another watch.


----------



## Biggles3

My blue enjoying the view.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!



Biggles3 said:


> My blue enjoying the view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

My PO on an iso looking rubber strap....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

PO's photograph so well. Still miss mine sometimes









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

One of the best PO photos I have ever seen.



hedet said:


> PO's photograph so well. Still miss mine sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Black

I'm not much of a photographer, but here is my PO all ceramic -


----------



## speedmaster.

wow
I think that the birth of the new PO models marks the beginning of a new era: Omega has overtaken Rolex (and any other brand) in the worlds of luxury sporty divers.

Noone can list divers being *at the sime time* "more beautiful" as well as "more technically" advanced than PO.



Deep Black said:


> I'm not much of a photographer, but here is my PO all ceramic -
> 
> View attachment 12543179


----------



## Deep Black

speedmaster. said:


> wow
> I think that the birth of the new PO models marks the beginning of a new era: Omega has overtaken Rolex (and any other brand) in the worlds of luxury sporty divers.
> 
> Noone can list divers being *at the sime time* "more beautiful" as well as "more technically" advanced than PO.


And this, my friend, is why, after months of research and agonizing, I chose the PO Deep Black over a Submariner! I've never regretted my decision. Now, I still want a Sub and will have the steel/yellow gold with blue dial someday...


----------



## mtb2104

The blue looks awesome!


----------



## speedmaster.

wow



mtb2104 said:


> The blue looks awesome!


----------



## raze

Here's mine.


----------



## speedmaster.

the perfect watch ;-)


raze said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## 4counters

My latest addition.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!!
what are the lug width and the clasp width on this model?


4counters said:


> My latest addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

speedmaster. said:


> wow!!
> what are the lug width and the clasp width on this model?


Lug width: 21mm
Clasp width: 20mm
Bracelet tapered width (where bracelet feeds into clasp): 18mm


----------



## kasemo

My PO on a panatime...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

many thanks for the useful info



4counters said:


> Lug width: 21mm
> Clasp width: 20mm
> Bracelet tapered width (where bracelet feeds into clasp): 18mm


----------



## munichblue

Already posted this picture but I couldn't resist because it fits so well to the other blue POs.


----------



## speedmaster.

wow!!


munichblue said:


> Already posted this picture but I couldn't resist because it fits so well to the other blue POs.
> 
> View attachment 12558715


----------



## TSC

Far from the 'best' photo, but just a couple


----------



## Deep Black

munichblue said:


> Already posted this picture but I couldn't resist because it fits so well to the other blue POs.
> 
> View attachment 12558715


This particular PO is among my all-time favorites. Stunning watch. Enjoy!


----------



## speedmaster.

Come on guys! Let's keep posting 
This is the most beautiful thread on Earth!!


----------



## willydribble

a few shots before it goes nato


----------



## willydribble




----------



## speedmaster.

Man, you have to apply for a permanent design position @ the Omega SA



willydribble said:


> View attachment 12579285


----------



## raze

A few more shots of my 42mm 8500. My wrist size is 6.5 for those who wanted to know how this wears on smaller wrists.


----------



## Kitan

willydribble said:


> View attachment 12578955
> View attachment 12578957
> View attachment 12578961
> a few shots before it goes nato


Those are some amazing shots


----------



## willydribble

much appreciated thanks for your comments, just taken with a galaxy s7 edge in the garden


----------



## Ken G




----------



## Killintime

So many great pictures!


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## willydribble




----------



## Ken G

TSC said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, sir!


----------



## munichblue

My second best&#8230;


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## mtb2104

Monday blue


----------



## Bf2017

Something from last winter.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

iconic!!!



raze said:


> A few more shots of my 42mm 8500. My wrist size is 6.5 for those who wanted to know how this wears on smaller wrists.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Couple of recent shots...



















Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## binhta

well let me say Hi! from Hanoi


----------



## soaking.fused

Ken G said:


>


Astounding.


----------



## Ken G

soaking.fused said:


> Astounding.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## dainese

Terschelling, Netherlands









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike




----------



## subdiver




----------



## solesman

View attachment 12597367


----------



## speedmaster.

stunning picture!!



subdiver said:


>


----------



## speedmaster.

agreed
those are amazing photos!!



soaking.fused said:


> Astounding.


----------



## Jitzz

Black & White hues


----------



## mart13

GTTIME said:


> Probably my favorite PO pic.
> 
> View attachment 1149363


Great photography... looks really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC




----------



## willydribble

View attachment 12615333
|>


----------



## subdiver

speedmaster. said:


> stunning picture!!


Thank you


----------



## raze

Farewell pic


----------



## dinexus

Just landed. The greatest PO ever made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon1

dinexus said:


> Just landed. The greatest PO ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uber Cool 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

mt_hangglider said:


> My best so far (although these have just been taken with my phone):


I don't understand, is this black or blue?


----------



## speedmaster.

why "farewell" ?



raze said:


> Farewell pic


----------



## speedmaster.

I would say the best PO (and watch) ever made.


----------



## speedmaster.

I would say the best PO (and watch) ever made.


----------



## raze

speedmaster. said:


> why "farewell" ?


I sold the PO to raise funds for a other purchase.


----------



## speedmaster.

no mate... you'll regret that... PO cannot be overtaken


raze said:


> I sold the PO to raise funds for a other purchase.


----------



## raze

speedmaster. said:


> no mate... you'll regret that... PO cannot be overtaken


Yeah maybe but local ads have lots of them in stock at really good prices so I might get one without the orange markers if my plans fall through.


----------



## quartzguy03

Recently in Key Largo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisDK




----------



## MJM

8900 Master Chronometer


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!!


willydribble said:


> View attachment 12615333
> |>


----------



## speedmaster.

farewell should not be said to PO...
you made a mistake my friend...



raze said:


> Farewell pic


----------



## HiggsBoson

Here is my poor attempt at a good photo! :-d


----------



## Terry M.

Gone but not forgotten










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G

sblantipodi said:


> I don't understand, is this black or blue?


It's blue. 3rd photo is b/w and 4th looks black because it is dark to show lume. Probably my favorite version.


----------



## beast619

Test Day... POC 9900


----------



## Fenix84

soo shiny! :-!


----------



## mt_hangglider

sblantipodi said:


> I don't understand, is this black or blue?


Black. The different shades / colors are due to reflections and lighting conditions.


----------



## N8G

mt_hangglider said:


> Black. The different shades / colors are due to reflections and lighting conditions.


 Wow, was completely wrong. Sorry.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Haven't posted in this thread for a while, so here are a few of my favorites since then


----------



## mharris660




----------



## Boyen

Just a phone picture, I should try it with my dslr sometime.


----------



## jtorral

Gotta love the classic black


----------



## ItnStln

Knives and Lint said:


>


Nice, what model number is that?


----------



## Gfxdaddy

PO 39.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Gfxdaddy said:


> PO 38.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


39.5mm*









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

ItnStln said:


> Nice, what model number is that?


Thanks! It is the 8500 in 45.5

I believe the model # is *232.30.46.21.01.001​*


----------



## Fenix84

nothing special, just thought id keep it going.


----------



## jhl1963

Any pics of the diff size POs next to each other? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

Not my photo


----------



## Gfxdaddy

jhl1963 said:


> Any pics of the diff size POs next to each other?


My photos, 39.5 vs the older 42. I'm 6'2 with 6.3" wrists and the 42 wore like a tank (mostly due to the combination of height and diameter), okay for casual wear but not much else. Returned it for the 39.5, a far better and more versatile fit for me. I have a post from last year detailing my experiences with both, just search and you should find it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasturkey

is this the 45.5 and the 43.5 or 43.5/39.5?


----------



## ItnStln

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks! It is the 8500 in 45.5
> 
> I believe the model # is *232.30.46.21.01.001​*


Thanks! It looks nice and is on my list to purchase.


----------



## willydribble

*Planet Ocean 600M Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer Chronograph 45.5 mm *



​
215.30.46.51.01.001
​​


----------



## VicLeChic

2500C XL (2005)


----------



## player67

Gfxdaddy said:


> PO 39.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect fit


----------



## hugof3C

cybercat said:


> '
> A few I snapped with my phone came out okay-ish ...
> 
> View attachment 12487893


let's see more of that po on vented rubber, shall we?


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver




----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## kevinkar

It's my watch in a photo by the seller:


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

I don't know about BEST, but I like this one quite a bit.


----------



## db3266

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hmss007

db3266 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just received this beauty today. On a side note, what year was this released and when did it stop being sold (ref: 232.30.42.21.01.001)?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## th3k1n6

Mine


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## Ken G

A couple of recent favorites:


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

It's never a good idea to follow Ken when it comes to photography, but let's go back to back PO Ti.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Seriously - phenomenal photos.



Ken G said:


> A couple of recent favorites:


----------



## wilfreb

1









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Released in 2011 and still available through official Omega channels. I'm guessing inventory will be running low though. I recently enquired about an 8500 PO (different model) and there was only a few left in the UK.



hmss007 said:


> Just received this beauty today. On a side note, what year was this released and when did it stop being sold (ref: 232.30.42.21.01.001)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Was this leather strap for the 37.5mm 8500 ever made for the 42/45mm 8500 PO? I think I can probably guess the answer.

Come to think of it, did anyone on F20 ever buy a 37.5 PO?
I like the rubber for the 42, but like the look of this one

37.5


















42 strap


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx

TSC said:


> Was this leather strap for the 37.5mm 8500 ever made for the 42/45mm 8500 PO? I think I can probably guess the answer.
> 
> Come to think of it, did anyone on F20 ever buy a 37.5 PO?
> I like the rubber for the 42, but like the look of this one
> 
> 37.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 strap


Rios1931 makes some nice straps that fit the Omega Deployant. Here is my 45mm PO on alligator.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TSC

Very nice Claus, I have something similar, it's just buckle though, and not as comfortable as the OEM below, but that 37.5 is fitted at the case,










It'd be good to have the OEM curved fitting but in the alligator?


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It's never a good idea to follow Ken when it comes to photography, but let's go back to back PO Ti.


Mine is arriving tomorrow morning, I'm not going to get much sleep as I've been dreaming of owning one since it launched. Beautiful pic!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The Red Goat said:


> Mine is arriving tomorrow morning, I'm not going to get much sleep as I've been dreaming of owning one since it launched. Beautiful pic!


Great choice! Be sure to post pics. Planning on buying the adjustable clasp for it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Great choice! Be sure to post pics. Planning on buying the adjustable clasp for it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks! Most definitely, have the thread screenshot with the serial numbers to order. Tried it on today and with all of the links it's a tight fit, after a meal I'm sure it'll feel a bit snug.
Is the adjustable clasp a bit longer as well?


----------



## Ken G

TSC said:


> Was this leather strap for the 37.5mm 8500 ever made for the 42/45mm 8500 PO? I think I can probably guess the answer.
> 
> Come to think of it, did anyone on F20 ever buy a 37.5 PO?
> I like the rubber for the 42, but like the look of this one
> 
> 37.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 strap


The black alligator strap for the 42mm PO was 9800.03.69. It's an integrated strap especially for this case and was used on the diamond-bezelled models as well as the rose gold cases. There's also a white alligator integrated strap for the 42mm if you're interested!


----------



## Ken G

om3ga seamaster said:


> Seriously - phenomenal photos.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## jinusuh

Wow. Awesome shots here. Need to practice my watch shots!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

The Red Goat said:


> Thanks! Most definitely, have the thread screenshot with the serial numbers to order. Tried it on today and with all of the links it's a tight fit, after a meal I'm sure it'll feel a bit snug.
> Is the adjustable clasp a bit longer as well?


It's definitely worth the money, highly recommended! Yeah it's a little longer, so if you're tight right now you'll probably want to remove a link or half link when you install the clasp so you're typically right in the middle of the adjustments. That way you can go up or down as needed. That's what I prefer at least.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


> The black alligator strap for the 42mm PO was 9800.03.69. It's an integrated strap especially for this case and was used on the diamond-bezelled models as well as the rose gold cases. There's also a white alligator integrated strap for the 42mm if you're interested!


Thanks Kenny boy... Nothing coming up on a search for that ID, but imagine it's long gone now?
White alligator... no thanks pal.b-)


----------



## Ken G

TSC said:


> Thanks Kenny boy... Nothing coming up on a search for that ID, but imagine it's long gone now?
> White alligator... no thanks pal.b-)


Try searching for just 98000369

But I'm pretty sure if you went to an OB, they'd be able to order this for you. You can still order some straps from decades ago...


----------



## TSC

Ken G said:


> Try searching for just 98000369
> 
> But I'm pretty sure if you went to an OB, they'd be able to order this for you. You can still order some straps from decades ago...


Ah, nice one, thanks for that. Never saw them on the 8500


----------



## The Red Goat

I've only had it for an hour so this is my best pic. 
It's a sweeeeeeeeet ride, glad I took the plunge.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Going with this colorful combo, gearing up for the summer...



















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hmss007

Is there a way to find out the actual year of manufacture via the serial number? If so, could you point me to where to do so? Thanks.


----------



## cybercat

'
Enjoying the mesh...
















'


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44

My PO Skyfall edition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

2









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G




----------



## boostmiser




----------



## clockyg

Love all these shots! Own three Omegas and love the look of the PO, but with my puny wrists it will likely forever be longing from afar (although, there is the 39mm version...)


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Ken G said:


>


Why do I like straps so much better on other people than on myself?

I've got some great straps including on like this for my Ti POC but I always seem to go back to bracelet.


----------



## Ken G

om3ga seamaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## Ken G

GTTIME said:


> Why do I like straps so much better on other people than on myself?
> 
> I've got some great straps including on like this for my Ti POC but I always seem to go back to bracelet.


Ha! I know what you mean.

I feel the same way about NATOs - I see pictures posted here and think they look pretty good, but they're just not for me (I have the ones that came with #ST and the RMLE, but I've never tried them on - or even taken them out the packaging, I don't think). It was only recently that I realized the NATO shots I _really_ like are when they're not actually on the wrist... 

Can't fight the feeling...


----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Some nice shots chaps - PO Ti for me today!

HAGWE

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

Nice play Baz!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Duo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkjuan2

A trio of NATOs:


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck

Haha


----------



## wilfreb

Good night










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble




----------



## Emg66

willydribble said:


> View attachment 13134567


Wow nice pic


----------



## VicLeChic

2500C XL, year 2005


----------



## watcheyfella

Beasty PO









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbucking

checkjuan2 said:


> A trio of NATOs:


Very Nice!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## wilfreb

Duo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

PO 8500's looking good, here is mine in TI 

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Officially BST










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

While not the best PO shot, my PO on its best condition: when it was still in plastics


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie Paul

Black Planet Ocean 8900 on orange Omega NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussie Paul




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Hey Wilfreb, is it my imagination or are your other watches null and void these days? That honeymoon is going and going.


----------



## illini675

wilfreb said:


> PO45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That watch and the shot, along with the last few you posted before it, are mega.


----------



## wilfreb

illini675 said:


> That watch and the shot, along with the last few you posted before it, are mega.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Fist









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## universal exports

A couple of LE’s on nato.


----------



## solesman

Always liked the dial on the QOS LE.



universal exports said:


> A couple of LE's on nato.


----------



## wilfreb

8500











Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watcheyfella

I love my PO chrono









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

My Planet Ocean GMT while on a cruise.


----------



## watcheyfella

Just took these now.
Serious watch.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

universal exports said:


> A couple of LE's on nato.


I really want to pick up a QOS PO! I remember seeing them at the AD when they first came out!


----------



## digikam

SamQue said:


> My Planet Ocean GMT while on a cruise.


love it!


----------



## JayVeeez

Liquid Metal XL.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

NICE capture of that beauty!!


JayVeeez said:


> Liquid Metal XL.


----------



## The Red Goat

I just geeked out pretty hard and changed the look of my Omega display. Got rid of the winder and just use this now, thought I'd try to match the color scheme.
Here's a before/after...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Thought both of these turned out pretty well.


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Thought both of these turned out pretty well.


I'd say so!


----------



## The Red Goat

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Thought both of these turned out pretty well.


Was just admiring the King on r/watches. Great shots Iowa!


----------



## bmil128




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

PO


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## raf1919




----------



## raf1919




----------



## Singh57




----------



## Singh57

Just received my PO 2500 42mm...switched to a Hirsch Robby for summer!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

39.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston

2201.50 on a clockwork synergy NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987

How do you think a men wearing white PO?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Londonboy

Just bought brand new, so only got a quick (poor) pic that I sent to a mate. This thing arrived 10.15 am Tuesday, and it's +2 secs over the course of the last 60+ hours. 42 mm 8500, and I've got an OEM bracelet on it's way to me too.


----------



## Redleg25

Forestgump1987 said:


> How do you think a men wearing white PO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks fine for a man.


----------



## hugof3C

Forestgump1987 said:


> How do you think a men wearing white PO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 I've always found it more Miami vice than woman's version, I'd actually like it very much with a black bezel, and that question would be gone


----------



## Forestgump1987

hugof3C said:


> I've always found it more Miami vice than woman's version, I'd actually like it very much with a black bezel, and that question would be gone


Thank for your quote. I don't get your meaning "Miami vice". Can you advice more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C

Forestgump1987 said:


> Thank for your quote. I don't get your meaning "Miami vice". Can you advice more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


well, this,









the black bezel really would be a game changer, in my opinion


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Lee_K

Barton Elite silicone quick-release strap.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987

Love me? ??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Lord, I love the lume on this thing&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Gfxdaddy said:


> Lord, I love the lume on this thing&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does this compare with 2500 PO lume?
The big shame with the 8500 PO is it doesn't retain lume anything like the 2500 Mk1 does. Can you compare this one or was this your first PO?


----------



## bmil128




----------



## limnoman

Gfxdaddy said:


> Lord, I love the lume on this thing&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost makes me want to walk outside to charge up my lume.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

rjohnson56 said:


> Almost makes me want to walk outside to charge up my lume.


That shot was after stepping out on my balcony for no more than a couple of minutes to take a phonecall. Brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

TSC said:


> How does this compare with 2500 PO lume?
> The big shame with the 8500 PO is it doesn't retain lume anything like the 2500 Mk1 does. Can you compare this one or was this your first PO?


Wouldn't know as I've never owned the 2500-I have owned the 8500 though and I'd say performance is about on par with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbounddown9000

http://imgur.com/pU7GOV8

8800, 39.5mm


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## calpika

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

PO on Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Co axial









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

PO 42 2500d


----------



## Steve Armstrong




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

2500D 42mm


----------



## clockyg

You all are killing me - love the PO but my 6.5" wrists definitely can't handle a 44mm watch. Think it's an awesome diver.


----------



## billr

clockyg said:


> You all are killing me - love the PO but my 6.5" wrists definitely can't handle a 44mm watch. Think it's an awesome diver.


Older versions come in 42mm and the new one comes in 39.5mm.


----------



## clockyg

billr said:


> Older versions come in 42mm and the new one comes in 39.5mm.


I've tried one on at an AD and it fit great. Unfortunately, the PO models I like (black with orange or the GMT version) don't (yet?) come in 39mm as far as I know.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesG602

Here you go!


----------



## mazman01

Bit of a fan of this model. Looks great.



JamesG602 said:


> Here you go!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

Wearing the P.O. on OEM today

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonboy

A (slightly) better pic than the last one, and it's on the OEM bracelet this time


----------



## coletrain1966

Here is mine sitting on the front porch


----------



## limnoman

Vacation with my PO.


----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

At home on a sunny day


----------



## Pedronev85

The PO is so photogenic!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Planet Ocean on Borealis


----------



## solesman

Are you down under? :-D



rjohnson56 said:


> Vacation with my PO.
> 
> View attachment 13342467


----------



## HiggsBoson

Here is my new baby! :-!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## solesman

I'm pretty crap with photography but thought I would share anyhow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

PO on OEM rubber today










Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

Well, this is the photo of my PO that makes me happiest ...


----------



## Baz44

This is the new Seamaster P.O with wave dial face (or the invisible face!) Now that's what I call a divers watch!!










Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## db3266

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

db3266 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moody 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

PO Ti in its natural habitat as a divers watch.

Cheers 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Baz44 said:


> PO Ti in its natural habitat as a divers watch.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting. Any coral reefs nearby ;-)


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182

raze said:


> A few more shots of my 42mm 8500. My wrist size is 6.5 for those who wanted to know how this wears on smaller wrists.


Awesome photos! I wish I would of went with the 42mm over the 45.5 when I got mine in March. It's a tad big for my 6.5 wrists. Still a awesome watch just doesn't get any wrist time. Lol cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting. Any coral reefs nearby ;-)


Well there are a few boats nearby 

Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danguba78

Work bright me to Long Beach, California, yesterday. These are not objectively good shots, but they're the best ones this non-photog took.


----------



## Vindic8

This is my 4th Planet Ocean. I went with the more classic 2201.50 this time. I am really liking this watch.


----------



## tbensous

PO 45.5 on my 6.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

I know the thread title says "best", but here are a few...


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## American Jedi




----------



## Croft360

NickSi13 said:


> 1/4 meter of water resistance confirmed!
> 
> View attachment 1149431


nice one


----------



## subdiver




----------



## nurseford25

PO 8500.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Not my best photo, but a decent one...


----------



## tbensous

Hoppyjr said:


> Not my best photo, but a decent one...


Nice strap /nato. Which one is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

tbensous said:


> Nice strap /nato. Which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's from TopSpecUS.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hoppyjr said:


> Not my best photo, but a decent one...


I need to be sincere, after some years of looking at this watch, I prefer the good old 2500 version over the 8500 one.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

A few shots taken this morning. My absolute favourite watch.......so far!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250

Old faithful


----------



## Mtnmansa

My PO


----------



## Mtnmansa

View attachment 13557349

My PO


----------



## limnoman

Autumn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW




----------



## Tempted

One day Birthday 😍


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiMark

gnuyork said:


> View attachment 13637433


Great pic!


----------



## TonyDennison

I have used it previously, but I think this is a nice pic


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Probably not the best, but definitely not the worst.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## LethAbCan

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice!


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 on rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

upload picture


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## Terry M.




----------



## SynMike

It's so photogenic, I have dozens of great photos. Here are some I like


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession

View attachment Omega Planet Ocean promo 2_pe copy.jpg


----------



## limnoman




----------



## cockroach96




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## baticr




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

baticr said:


>


New piece? If so, congratulations! Is that the 43mm or the 39mm?


----------



## wilfreb

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## baticr

Redleg25 said:


> New piece? If so, congratulations! Is that the 43mm or the 39mm?


It's the 43. I've had it for a while now. That was taken when it was new.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just arrived! My new PO!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aharris




----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Akendal9 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap..!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Relaxation Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Heavy metal









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2




----------



## hondowatch2




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto




----------



## Scalpel




----------



## ac921ol




----------



## danielmewes

PO 8800 at Oregon Dunes park.


----------



## asfalloth




----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Knives and Lint

Not my best PO photo, but another that I quite like nonetheless b-)


----------



## baticr




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey

My Omega bracelet is out of action at the moment so I'm rolling with the mesh bracelet from my Stowa 1938 Chronograph Bronze. I think it works!


----------



## CanadianAM

8900 43.5"


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

2500d


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Couple of recent ones.




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BCrumpley

I don't know about the best, but I like this one!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jets

rockmastermike said:


> What it's this??? I dig it
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

Is that a custom creation? If so, it looks great! Wish Omega would make that at 39.5 mm, and maybe change the numerals to black. They'd have my money instantly.


----------



## wilfreb

600M









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baz44

jets said:


> rockmastermike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it's this??? I dig it
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's a custom PO 8500 white face with black ceramic bezel, created by someone on WUS some time ago. I believe it has since been sold on maybe several times.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## pdaigle

Merry Christmas to me! PO 2500 that I picked up here on WUS, cleaned up and was my new-to-me Christmas present today! I like it a lot!

Lume shot with Google Night Sight on:


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Preloved. New to me......love it!


----------



## willydribble




----------



## Baz44

A shot of my PO Ti here and now

Cheers 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

All polished and clean.....got the "scratchez" off the bezel, polished the case and bracelet, good as knew.......1 day into the honeymoon and running +0.....amazing watch....


----------



## tbensous

Time for a coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

PO 8500









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45 8500


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Happy New Year....


----------



## hugof3C

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy New Year....
> View attachment 13764769


congrats on this one, 
staying on the bracelet or making it interesting..?


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Maddog1970

hugof3C said:


> congrats on this one,
> staying on the bracelet or making it interesting..?


Well......

I am a strapaholic, but I am also a bracelet fan.....and outside my Pelagos, this bracelet is the best OEM I have encountered.....

I have had it on rubber, leather and even a nato, but come quickly back to the metal....

I do have an Erika's in bound, and will put up some pics when that arrives.

In the meantime, bracelet it is!


----------



## hugof3C

Maddog1970 said:


> I am a strapaholic


yep, that's why I was asking;-)

got mine on bracelet too, excellent and, 'cause I always toyed with the idea of mounting just the head links and fitting a rubber / leather strap to it, I kept it,
but, much as I like it, it's just not my thing.

erika' s look great, but eagerly waiting to see some over the top leathers on that one :-!


----------



## zero_cool

///M PWR


----------



## fbdyws6

This thread enforces for me the PO is the best looking dive watch out there.


----------



## Maddog1970

Sometimes, Simple is best....


----------



## Maddog1970

And then you see another....


----------



## Akendal9

Who says the 43.5 PO is too big.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Comparison of perceived size between a Close-up shot of the wrist and body shot.
That's why wrist shot very often show the watches as too big.

(It's my PO 45.5 on my flat 6.5" wrist)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Not sure why this surprised me, but off all my watches, the only one I like to wear on a bond nato (or any nato for that matter), is my PO.....

The combo is perfect.....


----------



## mattcantwin

Arrived today.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

On a Borealis iso


----------



## fbdyws6

IH Biker said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazing shot. Love the GMT PO


----------



## Vindic8

Got my PO back from Nesbits yesterday. It's all fresh and shiny. Good as new.


----------



## DripCassanova

hidden by leaves said:


> I only have iphone shots of mine unfortunately, but I kinda like how this one turned out showing both the lume and the reflective quality of the numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


Wow great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

GTTIME said:


> View attachment 1150523
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150526
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150528
> 
> 
> Blue lume
> 
> View attachment 1150524
> 
> 
> Comparison of green lume on my Orange PO and the blue
> 
> View attachment 1150525


That's sick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Best handset ever?


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anotherrcguy

PO on Omega croc strap


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## DripCassanova

Anotherrcguy said:


> PO on Omega croc strap


Great looking strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Been wearing nothing else all week. It's the only way to keep time. Sitting face up in the box gains 5-6s every night. Storing face down and wearing daily is quartz accurate. May get it regulated to lose a little time on the wrist and gain little when in the box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

With my baby bear...


----------



## subdiver




----------



## Akendal9

Early rise. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

intersting way to wear a watch ;-)



hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13841459


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45


----------



## hugof3C

solesman said:


> intersting way to wear a watch ;-)


sometimes to keep it from digging itself stuck under the jacket cuff, sometimes to self regulate (crown up),
that's how I end up wearing it about a 3rd of the time.

.. I see how weird most find it, but, honestly, I don't even notice ;-)


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Akendal9 said:


> Early rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like the lume shot, excellent time piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Akendal9 said:


> Been wearing nothing else all week. It's the only way to keep time. Sitting face up in the box gains 5-6s every night. Storing face down and wearing daily is quartz accurate. May get it regulated to lose a little time on the wrist and gain little when in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## wilfreb

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

wilfreb said:


> My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


You've had that quick hour on the 8500 though right? 
Are you preferring this one now?


----------



## mavs4177

Been lurking for a while and joined the forum to get help making my final decision! If anyone could reply to the thread I started from this Planet Ocean thread that would be awesome. Thanks. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/help-me-decide-between-these-2-planet-oceans-4891529.html?amp=1


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

mattcantwin said:


>


Super clean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Great pocket shot! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LYA-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hepmehepme




----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankv




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

A little macro goodness.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Iowa_Watchman said:


> A little macro goodness.
> View attachment 13917481
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great pic

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

liquidmetal


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

My 2500 the only thing I am enjoying about traveling from DCA to BOS today.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

Love the way the ligh hits the bezel


----------



## jhauke

Didn't need much direct light to get the lume going!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

2 days owned...loving it. Casino Royale limited edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I have the same OEM black strap on my 2500 PO but it doesn't sit anywhere near as high over the lugs as yours does?!?! It must be the model for the 8500 Chronograph or it isn't fitted correctly.



MustangMike said:


> 2 days owned...loving it. Casino Royale limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Black & White


----------



## MustangMike

solesman said:


> I have the same OEM black strap on my 2500 PO but it doesn't sit anywhere near as high over the lugs as yours does?!?! It must be the model for the 8500 Chronograph or it isn't fitted correctly.


It came with a different rubber strap form previous owner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

Falling in love with the bezel


----------



## ssmlutahsteve

MustangMike said:


> 2 days owned...loving it. Casino Royale limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Can you post another pic full on of the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Beautiful. Can you post another pic full on of the dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

Good Morning!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped

PO is my go to.









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Http410




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajnikhil

My latest acquisition. Absolutely loving it on suede leather strap.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver




----------



## wilfreb

Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

The Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Just came across this thread ..PO is my Grail ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Still loving it


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Yum.....


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver

Maddog1970 said:


> Yum.....
> 
> View attachment 13962729


Watch is gorgeous. You could also probably find a 2nd career in watch photography. I'd be interested to know what camera/lens/setting you used. Unless you'd prefer to keep your recipe proprietary, lol.


----------



## Maddog1970

hsdriver said:


> Watch is gorgeous. You could also probably find a 2nd career in watch photography. I'd be interested to know what camera/lens/setting you used. Unless you'd prefer to keep your recipe proprietary, lol.


Thanks, no secrets here, it's the subject!

I use my iPad camera, which my sausage fingers can just about handle!

It really is the watch.....IMHO the best of the xl PO45s......


----------



## hsdriver

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks, no secrets here, it's the subject!
> 
> I use my iPad camera, which my sausage fingers can just about handle!
> 
> It really is the watch.....IMHO the best of the xl PO45s......


Amazing that you can achieve that kind of quality with your iPad... especially in that macro type photo. But I will agree that the subject can't be beat !


----------



## j3T_

hsdriver said:


> Amazing that you can achieve that kind of quality with your iPad... especially in that macro type photo. But I will agree that the subject can't be beat !


I'm sorry to say but that isn't macro photography. It's a close-up, sure but not macro. An iPad isn't capable of that. It's also a very pixelated and unresized image. It's a cool picture and all, but please don't recommend people to start a career in photography with an iPad...


----------



## hsdriver

j3T_ said:


> I'm sorry to say but that isn't macro photography. It's a close-up, sure but not macro. An iPad isn't capable of that. It's also a very pixelated and unresized image. It's a cool picture and all, but please don't recommend people to start a career in photography with an iPad...


Guess my eyes deceive me then. I don't see any pixelation. And what if it unresized ? Does that break some unwritten rule of photography ?


----------



## DaveandStu

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks, no secrets here, it's the subject!
> 
> I use my iPad camera, which my sausage fingers can just about handle!
> 
> It really is the watch.....IMHO the best of the xl PO45s......


That's the best technique mate...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

hsdriver said:


> Guess my eyes deceive me then. I don't see any pixelation. And what if it unresized ? Does that break some unwritten rule of photography ?


Pic was taken with my basic iPad camera, then cropped a little.....

For me, a nonphoto buff, the current crop of phone and tablet cameras do an amazing job!

Oh, and btw, this is a Watch forum, not a photography forum!


----------



## Maddog1970

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Man, I am getting seriously bummed seeing your watch all over the forums!

NOT!

love that blue.....


----------



## hsdriver

lol... it is a bad ass looking watch. |>


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sparg93

Maddog1970 said:


> Yum.....
> 
> View attachment 13962729


I love the orange digits on this watch!! Do they make this version with the 8900 movement? Would you happen to know the series number on this version?

I've found a few that also had the orange bezel, but I'm having a hard time finding it with a black bezel.

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny10

could you let me know which strap this is? looks great!


----------



## Johnny10

MustangMike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


could you let me know which strap this is? looks great!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

First shot I've taken outdoors.


----------



## COUPET

mattcantwin said:


> First shot I've taken outdoors.


Great picture !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

COUPET said:


> Great picture !


Thanks, I bought this to replace my SMP-C and it has filled the gloss-dial niche very nicely.


----------



## limnoman




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

What a great pair 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WineGuy

View attachment 13995687


Puerto Vallarta sunset!


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

Really wanna get the orange bezel for this... Anyone have any ideas?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-times

Let's just say I bonded with this one


----------



## G-times

Let's just say I bonded with this one 
View attachment 14006653


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

PO on tropic


----------



## hugof3C

Fokstom said:


> PO on tropic


finally someone did it, excellent to see


----------



## Fokstom

Glad you like it. 2 more pics!


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

Fokstom said:


> Glad you like it. 2 more pics!


I tried that on my long gone PO 2500, I loved the look but that was before there were any decent tropics available, just silicone regular straps with tropic details added,
it never felt right, 
and I've collected so many from then on that I never came round to getting one of the more proper versions now available for my 8500, but it'll happen


----------



## Fokstom

The strap is from Uncle Seiko! It is stiff but beautiful.


----------



## Royal68




----------



## hugof3C

Fokstom said:


> The strap is from Uncle Seiko! It is stiff but beautiful.


I recognised it, thank you, 
one of the no more than 2 out there that actually did the job right, and the one that got me thinking about it again.
very nice catch


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

PO 395 from earlier today. Trying to decide between this and the Sub to take on holiday in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

PO deserves a Holiday! Nice shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhchrono

Love this watch!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK

Still going strong


----------



## Akendal9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110

Aweosme pics...,.. Love it


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

The Planet Ocean GMT landed today. Very pleased with this critter. It's my 5th PO. Always wanted the GMT.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

New acquisition.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesG602

In Hawaii!


----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

Vindic8 said:


> New acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Awesome watch and great pictures. Stunning!


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## PhotonX

Vindic8 said:


> New acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. Wear in good health!


----------



## Vindic8

Loving this watch.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom

😉


----------



## anonymousmoose

Can't say it's the 'best' but the child in me found this humour in this


----------



## anonymousmoose

I can't say it's the best but the child in me found humour in taking this


----------



## Galaga




----------



## limnoman

On rubber today


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## PeteJ

Try this -


----------



## VicLeChic

My 2005 PO.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bracelet shot


----------



## Akendal9

Genuine blue rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Presently this one captures the colours best.










It's hard to get an accurate photo of the blue. In some situations, it looks almost black.


----------



## solesman

anonymousmoose said:


> Presently this one captures the colours best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get an accurate photo of the blue. In some situations, it looks almost black.


Blue really pops in the first photo! So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moeharri

Vindic8 said:


> The Planet Ocean GMT landed today. Very pleased with this critter. It's my 5th PO. Always wanted the GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm not too into GMT's, but that looks stunning!


----------



## moeharri

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Nice shot! This forum is going to cost me a lot of money!


----------



## solesman

moeharri said:


> Nice shot! This forum is going to cost me a lot of money!


Just don't even go there! :-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to take a bad picture of a PO.

How's the saying go "Too many POs, not enough film"


----------



## solesman

rjohnson56 said:


> It's hard to take a bad picture of a PO.
> 
> How's the saying go "Too many POs, not enough film"


Haha! It's right up there with the most photogenic watch ever IMHO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

solesman said:


> Awesome photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

COUPET said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone 11 Pro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## double

Over a wetsuit timing dives.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Going to have a look at the Planet Ocean leather + rubber integrated strap today. On the fence about it; last time I tried it on it looked great but was still a little too chunky for what I'm looking for, but I do like the integrated look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

At the Western Australian Aquarium


----------



## limnoman

Gfxdaddy said:


> Going to have a look at the Planet Ocean leather + rubber integrated strap today. On the fence about it; last time I tried it on it looked great but was still a little too chunky for what I'm looking for, but I do like the integrated look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still enjoying the OEM rubber.


----------



## solesman

Agree. Changed my PO to rubber 5 years ago and the bracelet has sat untouched since. Wears so comfy and lighter to boot.



rjohnson56 said:


> I'm still enjoying the OEM rubber.


----------



## keisuke_z

Finally installed 2 half links and now the bracelet fits perfectly! Going to have to alternate between rubber, leather+rubber, woven rubber and bracelet now... haha.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## anonymousmoose

This one captures the colours well


----------



## hedet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This photo I took today turned out alright.


----------



## navjing0614

This turn out right...I think..









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Not sure why it turn sideways. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

navjing0614 said:


> Not sure why it turn sideways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Not sure why its not a Planet Ocean.


----------



## bigvic




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14690515
> View attachment 14690517


Those photos makes me miss the 2500C I had. Same watch same strap. Gorgeous.


----------



## Galaga

Not mine but this dude did an amazing job capturing what the PO is all about on Instagram.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

The best PO to date

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Last remnants of 2019, happy Sunday folks! (Currently wearing the same)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Gfxdaddy said:


> Last remnants of 2019, happy Sunday folks! (Currently wearing the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey Bro, what are you doing in Pescara?
I'm from Pescara, how little is the world


----------



## Gfxdaddy

sblantipodi said:


> hey Bro, what are you doing in Pescara?
> I'm from Pescara, how little is the world


Ciao! I was there for the Christmas/New Year break, I come occasionally. Lovely city. You live there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Gfxdaddy said:


> Ciao! I was there for the Christmas/New Year break, I come occasionally. Lovely city. You live there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but I was born there and I have my parents there so I come back during holidays 
Bye bye


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Ciao ciao!



sblantipodi said:


> No but I was born there and I have my parents there so I come back during holidays
> Bye bye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## b'oris




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Gfxdaddy said:


> Last remnants of 2019, happy Sunday folks! (Currently wearing the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Which strap is this ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

tbensous said:


> Gfxdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last remnants of 2019, happy Sunday folks! (Currently wearing the same)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Which strap is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OEM strap


----------



## Gfxdaddy

tbensous said:


> Nice. Which strap is this ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this an OEM strap ? Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

tbensous said:


> Gfxdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an OEM strap ? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, OEM.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Gfxdaddy

tbensous said:


> Is this an OEM strap ? Looks good


It is. I tried other aftermarket integrated straps and to be honest, they just aren't as perfect a fit for this watch. A bit pricey, but ultimately happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Just looked through all 893 posts and there are some really great POs and photos in this thread! I didn't, however, know that I was part of the extreme minority as I am looking to get a Planet Ocean "Deep Black" the one that is all blacked out ceramic. I think I only saw 2 or 3 of those in this entire thread! I was totally expecting to see a lot more of them, but I guess they are not as popular as I expected. I'm still gonna get one! But love all of them that have been shown here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdaigle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just looked through all 893 posts and there are some really great POs and photos in this thread! I didn't, however, know that I was part of the extreme minority as I am looking to get a Planet Ocean "Deep Black" the one that is all blacked out ceramic. I think I only saw 2 or 3 of those in this entire thread! I was totally expecting to see a lot more of them, but I guess they are not as popular as I expected. I'm still gonna get one! But love all of them that have been shown here. Thanks for sharing.


Those "Deep Black" PO's are VERY nice! I wouldn't mind having one either....but they come with a pretty sizeable price tag, even on the 2nd hand market. A price tag that I'd need to wait till closer to retirement. HA! That said, I don't think it's for a lack of not wanting them.

If money was no object, I'd have the black and red one for sure!


----------



## Fokstom

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always felt that its way too glossy, but maan, now I love it... Have to try it now


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pdaigle said:


> Those "Deep Black" PO's are VERY nice! I wouldn't mind having one either....but they come with a pretty sizeable price tag, even on the 2nd hand market. A price tag that I'd need to wait till closer to retirement. HA! That said, I don't think it's for a lack of not wanting them.
> 
> If money was no object, I'd have the black and red one for sure!


I was thinking the same thing regarding the hefty price tag, but I've also seen a ton of POs in this very thread with hefty price tags as well. Looks like they can be had new on Chrono 24 for under $8k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redleg25

pdaigle said:


> Those "Deep Black" PO's are VERY nice! I wouldn't mind having one either....but they come with a pretty sizeable price tag, even on the 2nd hand market. A price tag that I'd need to wait till closer to retirement. HA! That said, I don't think it's for a lack of not wanting them.
> 
> If money was no object, I'd have the black and red one for sure!


This exactly! I tried one on in Vegas and loved it. But the price was way too high, especially compared to a standard PO. With a flip, I got my standard 39.5 black dial PO for about 1/4 the price of the deep black.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Fokstom said:


> I always felt that its way too glossy, but maan, now I love it... Have to try it now


I'm actually of the same opinion, I'd prefer if the dial was enamel or matte and not ceramic - however, in the right light, this thing is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I was thinking the same thing regarding the hefty price tag, but I've also seen a ton of POs in this very thread with hefty price tags as well. Looks like they can be had new on Chrono 24 for under $8k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the red and black one, the best deal I've seen is right around $6K...but that is few and far on that price tag. Definitely very nice references and probably worth every penny....just not right now for me....but some day....some day.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pdaigle said:


> For the red and black one, the best deal I've seen is right around $6K...but that is few and far on that price tag. Definitely very nice references and probably worth every penny....just not right now for me....but some day....some day.


I am seeing the all black Deep Black for right under $8k. I could do that, and when the time is right, I believe it will be my next watch. I was in my local Omega boutique just yesterday and tried one on and it fit me very well. Did not look too big at all, which was a concern since it is a 45.5mm. I am 5'9" and have a muscular build, so anything below 42 or 43 just looks a little small for me. I was also pleasantly surprised by the weight and the strap that comes on it. The strap is very nice and comfortable and the weight is kept down because of all the ceramic used as well as it obviously not utilizing a metal bracelet.

I am also now interested in the 43mm Worldtimer.. not sure if I would like that one with the blue strap or stainless bracelet, but it is a great looking watch that I am going to try on as well!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sorry double post


----------



## anonymousmoose

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice photo! My 2 year old girl already says "watch"

She'll inherit this one day....








First she needs to learn how to grip the bezel right enough


----------



## solesman

anonymousmoose said:


> Nice photo! My 2 year old girl already says "watch"
> 
> She'll inherit this one day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First she needs to learn how to grip the bezel right enough


Haha! Love that! She has great taste! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Chance crazy lighting. No filter needed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

solesman said:


> Chance crazy lighting. No filter needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lime green PO.....


----------



## solesman

anonymousmoose said:


> A lime green PO.....


A hint of things to come?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

solesman said:


> A hint of things to come?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wanted to post that clip. A green PO probably would look good (just not lime green)


----------



## anonymousmoose

Omegasaurus Planet Ocean


----------



## keisuke_z

A little academia!


----------



## TheGent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Miserable day here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.V.

TheGent said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a normal 1st gen (2500) PO? Only asking because the dial and bezel look like they are but the lume looks blue instead of green.


----------



## Cstokes23

New to the 2500 club


----------



## solesman

Superb reference and photo 



Cstokes23 said:


> New to the 2500 club
> 
> View attachment 14886419


----------



## subdiver




----------



## anonymousmoose

Strap/bracelet side by side pictures


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Not the "best" pics but will do for now.


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Ross13

anonymousmoose said:


>


This is GREAT.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Ross13 said:


> This is GREAT.


She (at 2 years old) said to me this morning, when we woke up. 'Where daddy watch?'


----------



## pdaigle

anonymousmoose said:


> She (at 2 years old) said to me this morning, when we woke up. 'Where daddy watch?'


Needlessly to say, they may seem like they are not listening, but they are always watching - yes, pun intended. ;-)


----------



## anonymousmoose

pdaigle said:


> Needlessly to say, they may seem like they are not listening, but they are always watching - yes, pun intended. ;-)


She broke her flower watch this morning. Very sad. Ordered three more off eBay, be a few weeks or months (from China)


----------



## pdaigle

anonymousmoose said:


> She broke her flower watch this morning. Very sad. Ordered three more off eBay, be a few weeks or months (from China)


Ah, poor thing....I can only imagine that she was pretty upset. If you haven't seen them/checked them out, Swatch makes a line just for kids that she may find a nice upgrade with better quality: https://shop.swatch.com/en_us/colle...VC9vACh36fwdBEAAYASACEgI1M_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## anonymousmoose

pdaigle said:


> Ah, poor thing....I can only imagine that she was pretty upset. If you haven't seen them/checked them out, Swatch makes a line just for kids that she may find a nice upgrade with better quality: https://shop.swatch.com/en_us/colle...VC9vACh36fwdBEAAYASACEgI1M_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Very nice, but at the age of 2, it's too early. $3 ones are the way to go


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Old school, but new to me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gold? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

My Ti PO Chronograph


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gamechannel

Can anyone suggest a nice summer strap for my PO 8900 43.5mm? Lug width is 21mm


----------



## anonymousmoose

gamechannel said:


> Can anyone suggest a nice summer strap for my PO 8900 43.5mm? Lug width is 21mm


What colour is it?


----------



## gamechannel

anonymousmoose said:


> What colour is it?


Black. I am not interested in anything leather. I try to avoid goods made out of animal fur and skin out of principle. So I'd appreciate something nice, casual and sporty. Something similar to the official Omega strap for the PO but obviously much cheaper than what Omega charges.


----------



## limnoman

I scoured the forums for a black rubber strap for my PO8900 for close to two years. The only one that looked great from pics was the OEM so I ponied up the cash.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

gamechannel said:


> Black. I am not interested in anything leather. I try to avoid goods made out of animal fur and skin out of principle. So I'd appreciate something nice, casual and sporty. Something similar to the official Omega strap for the PO but obviously much cheaper than what Omega charges.


just a suggestion, pics from members, hope they don't mind

https://rios1931.com/just-synthetic-nytech-water-resistant/


----------



## anonymousmoose

gamechannel said:


> Black. I am not interested in anything leather. I try to avoid goods made out of animal fur and skin out of principle. So I'd appreciate something nice, casual and sporty. Something similar to the official Omega strap for the PO but obviously much cheaper than what Omega charges.


I think the OEM rubbers trap fits the ticket. Its a very comfortable strap.


----------



## i20sailor




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

solesman said:


> Very cool! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You always take the best shots of your POLMLE!!


----------



## tbensous

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice  which bracelet is this ? For you have more shots from further on your wrist with different angles ? Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

tbensous said:


> Very nice  which bracelet is this ? For you have more shots from further on your wrist with different angles ? Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It looks like 021ST1964 is the ref number for the bracelet after some googling. It's an OEM shark mesh bracelet that came on the 2200.53 planet ocean. Just make sure it's the 22mm if you have the PO xl. I don't have too many pictures because the watch is relatively new to me. Here's what I have...

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Just added a minty 42mm Planet Ocean 8500 series from 2018 (.003)









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! It looks like 021ST1964 is the ref number for the bracelet after some googling. It's an OEM shark mesh bracelet that came on the 2200.53 planet ocean. Just make sure it's the 22mm if you have the PO xl. I don't have too many pictures because the watch is relatively new to me. Here's what I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb, I might give it a try on my 2500C XL. I used to have a Breitling Superocean Heritage on mesh, so comfortable.

It gives a really nice vintage look to your PO which is already becoming a classic, great match, I love it.


----------



## 061748

My 2500 XL









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! It looks like 021ST1964 is the ref number for the bracelet after some googling. It's an OEM shark mesh bracelet that came on the 2200.53 planet ocean. Just make sure it's the 22mm if you have the PO xl. I don't have too many pictures because the watch is relatively new to me. Here's what I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it looks very nice !
I have the same PO XL 2500 but I have the OEM bracelet and rubber (plus 3rd party ones like the Hirsch Robby).

This one might be next to the list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


> You always take the best shots of your POLMLE!!


Thanks, but I'm sure they aren't that great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanL

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! It looks like 021ST1964 is the ref number for the bracelet after some googling. It's an OEM shark mesh bracelet that came on the 2200.53 planet ocean. Just make sure it's the 22mm if you have the PO xl. I don't have too many pictures because the watch is relatively new to me. Here's what I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's stunning! I'm a mostly vintage Omega guy but this makes me drool.


----------



## Mreal75

DeanL said:


> That's stunning! I'm a mostly vintage Omega guy but this makes me drool.


Thank you  Here's a shot from today. Love the applied logo on the matte black dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Galaga




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic picture!


----------



## mazman01

Prettysure I haven't posted this.


----------



## Mreal75

PJMED said:


> Fantastic picture!


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## solesman

mazman01 said:


> Prettysure I haven't posted this.
> View attachment 14994231


The Ti 8500 is very photogenic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shields99

Here's mines, just out the sea.


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


>


There you are!! I was starting to get worried about you. I missed seeing pictures of your beautiful PO. Happy you're doing okay.

René


----------



## solesman

Love seeing a dive watch used for it's intended purpose 



[email protected] said:


> Here's mines, just out the sea.


----------



## mazman01

[email protected] said:


> Here's mines, just out the sea.


I think this looks great.


----------



## mazman01

[email protected] said:


> Here's mines, just out the sea.


I think this looks great.


----------



## Shields99

Thanks very much, love that pic and a few others from that day.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Titan II said:


> There you are!! I was starting to get worried about you. I missed seeing pictures of your beautiful PO. Happy you're doing okay.
> 
> René


Its been stressful with COVID19 and my compromised immunity. I've got myself into an ok position, working from home and buying most of everything home delivery.

Setup a cleaning routine for anything that gets delivered to the house.


----------



## fskywalker

boywondergq1 said:


> This one is fun. No longer with me though.
> 
> View attachment 1149405


Amazing picture, that's the combo I want!!!


----------



## fskywalker

MacTruck said:


>


Awesome picture!!!!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Back on his bracelet&#8230;and about to catch some sun  . Stay safe and have a good weekend fam&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Best on the wrist









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slava

My PO


----------



## Titan II

anonymousmoose said:


> Its been stressful with COVID19 and my compromised immunity. I've got myself into an ok position, working from home and buying most of everything home delivery.
> 
> Setup a cleaning routine for anything that gets delivered to the house.


Yes, that was my concern. I'm happy to see you back here posting, and that you've got yourself setup in a safe environment. All the best and continued good health.

Rene


----------



## cybercat

'
Phone snap :


----------



## Kennychewy2000

slava said:


> My PO


I like that strap combo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## slava

Kennychewy2000 said:


> slava said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PO
> 
> 
> 
> I like that strap combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you. It looks good but it is not a very comfortable strap. Too stiff.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

New to me 2209.50


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vindic8

Lot's of time on our hands these days.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slava

Vindic8 said:


> Lot's of time on our hands these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous shot of a beautiful watch


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Really dresses it up with the LM LE bezel 



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Really dresses it up with the LM LE bezel


Thanks Dan! Lucky me to find the bezel, loving it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoleenELT




----------



## Budman2k




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phthano

The sun!









Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday




----------



## Zidane

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where / how in the world did you find a LM LE bezel?!

Looks great, btw.


----------



## fskywalker

Zidane said:


> Where / how in the world did you find a LM LE bezel?!
> 
> Looks great, btw.


It was a lucky find indeed! Found it on Ebay, seller from overseas.


----------



## anonymousmoose

My PO had some residue from my baby wipes (used it to clean the watch).

Looks like it's on the dial, thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Any other hobbyist illustrators, artists, doodlers lurking? Have a great day fam! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

I'm terrible at drawing, but really appreciate your photo 



Gfxdaddy said:


> Any other hobbyist illustrators, artists, doodlers lurking? Have a great day fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

solesman said:


> I'm terrible at drawing, but really appreciate your photo


Grazie my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watcheyfella

9300

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Streets of Rage 4 with the missus&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JH314

Took this one for the cigar thread in the cafe and thought it came out pretty cool!


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Now THAT is a PO!! 



milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## speedmaster.

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome.
Did you change the dial on the LMLE?


----------



## fskywalker

speedmaster. said:


> Awesome.
> Did you change the dial on the LMLE?


No, it is my 2209.50 with the LMLE bezel assembly and the 8800 bracelet (21 MM ends from the 8900 bracelet trimmed to 20 MM)


----------



## solesman




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## milgauss1349

solesman said:


> Now THAT is a PO!!


Haha thanks! It's best best of both worlds: sized closer to the 2500 models but with the aesthetic and tech improvements of the newer iterations. Wish Omega did a bracelet for it but the Aaron bespoke mostly makes up for it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## joseph80




----------



## watcheyfella

Poc









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good Dan! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## speedmaster.

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PO LMLE is the best looking diver watch of all time!


----------



## solesman

Quite possibly! :-d


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Looking good Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Likewise Francisco 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

39.5mm.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slava

Gfxdaddy said:


> 39.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a wrist shot with 39.5? I am looking to get one


----------



## slava




----------



## gasspasser

Gfxdaddy said:


> 39.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my 39.5! That is a great shot of the blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

slava said:


> How about a wrist shot with 39.5? I am looking to get one


Hey buddy! I've switched to my Milgauss now but you can check out some wrist shots at my Instagram page @apt.1901

I've got a couple here as well:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...t.php?p=51608027&share_type=t&link_source=app

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...t.php?p=51202173&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

@slava










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

42mm 2500 this week ...


----------



## Buick

Great shot Will. Really captured that daytime lume tint.



cybercat said:


> '
> 
> 42mm 2500 this week ...
> 
> View attachment 15144285


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slava

Gfxdaddy said:


> @slava
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect size my man. Perfect. I was hesitant to get 43.5 with my wrists. This one is perfect. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## philskywalker

Love this one


----------



## Onceuponatim3

Love the ZrO2 dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

2201.50 on OEM rubber band:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

Quack


----------



## t3bkmzd

sometimes i regret selling mine. the heft makes it a real man's watch


----------



## gasspasser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

My 42mm 8500









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyrods19

Orange


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
I have very few addictions; but here are a couple...


----------



## Galaga




----------



## Gfxdaddy

All this to the backdrop of "Is the coffee ready yet!?" And then she found out I'd dunked my watch in our breakfast&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick




----------



## Jraul7

Not sure if I've ever posted here, but:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limnoman

I really like the PO bracelet but sometimes is nice to wear it on the rubber for a change.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Really nice combo with those shirt colours.



Automaticfanboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

solesman said:


> Really nice combo with those shirt colours.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## LodeRunner

Circa 2011 Liquidmetal limited edition (2500-based):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

Mark.W said:


> Circa 2011 Liquidmetal limited edition (2500-based):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only one I'd swap my 2009 PO2500 for.


----------



## solesman

Mark.W said:


> Circa 2011 Liquidmetal limited edition (2500-based):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same year as mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu

Gfxdaddy said:


> All this to the backdrop of "Is the coffee ready yet!?" And then she found out I'd dunked my watch in our breakfast&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really the best combo, coffee and watches


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Recht




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Noelandry

Simple wrist shot!


----------



## Nikrnic

Here's another....couple
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuckandRoll




----------



## MotorTed




----------



## limnoman

Waiting for sunset


----------



## wrwarner

Recent acquisition







.


----------



## D3V8

Me too! Picked it up Tuesday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

rjohnson56 said:


> Waiting for sunset


Awesome photo! what strap is that?


----------



## limnoman

Fenix84 said:


> Awesome photo! what strap is that?


It's an Omega. Very comfortable.


----------



## Maddog1970

Switched to my PO for the afternoon


----------



## fskywalker

2500D PO 2201.51 (with LM ceramic bezel) on 8500 PO rubber 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

TuckandRoll said:


> View attachment 15337401


Love that dial! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## fskywalker

What about some bi-color lume? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

For my poor photography skills, this turned out nice.

iPhone XS. Anyone got any tips for me to take better photos with it (I'm not keen on buying a lens, my photos are spontaneous).


----------



## NikoMos

New 8800 purchased as my daily. Love it so far


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaskar20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, what size is it?


----------



## HiggsBoson

This is a photo of my new Ceramic PO that I quite like.


----------



## Titan II

HiggsBoson said:


> This is a photo of my new Ceramic PO that I quite like.
> View attachment 15396904


That strap just gets me every time. Gorgeous!!

Rene


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

May not be the best but it's today's. Best strap ever


----------



## HiggsBoson

Titan II said:


> That strap just gets me every time. Gorgeous!!
> 
> Rene


Many thanks, Rene. Actually, it's amazingly comfortable, too. The whole watch is just incredible.


----------



## limnoman

RustyBin5 said:


>


I haven't seen many dials that can match the ceramic Omegas.


----------



## limnoman

A pic from today


----------



## cybercat




----------



## D3V8

HiggsBoson said:


> Great watch, what size is it?


Thanks, I got it last month. It's the 39.5 version, perfect for my 6.5 inch wrist.

That ceramic you have is slick! It has me thinking I might need another PO!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

The bracelet is back on!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## HiggsBoson

D3V8 said:


> Thanks, I got it last month. It's the 39.5 version, perfect for my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> That ceramic you have is slick! It has me thinking I might need another PO!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the exact same watch!


----------



## HiggsBoson

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got that strap on mine too. Makes it super comfortable.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## limnoman

Working underneath my boat this afternoon










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## D3V8

HiggsBoson said:


> Got that strap on mine too. Makes it super comfortable.
> View attachment 15400334


Nice! Great minds think alike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## cybercat




----------



## nupicasso

Loving this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nupicasso said:


> Loving this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the picture of that beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vettehigh

nupicasso said:


> Loving this beauty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this on order


----------



## Blackrain




----------



## RustyBin5

HiggsBoson said:


> Got that strap on mine too. Makes it super comfortable.
> View attachment 15400334


What strap is it please?


----------



## nupicasso

vettehigh said:


> I have this on order


You won't be disappointed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierokwong

wow, just realise I've started this post back in 2013. My watch collection never stop growing.

And I've just acquired a new Planet Ocean lately. LOVING IT!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pierokwong said:


> wow, just realise I've started this post back in 2013. My watch collection never stop growing.
> 
> And I've just acquired a new Planet Ocean lately. LOVING IT!
> 
> View attachment 15441754


Dang! LOVE that PO. I've told you this before, but I think it's the best one out there! Hoping to get that same model some time in the future. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierokwong

vettehigh said:


> I have this on order


You gonna love it! Looking soooooo good in real. When are you going to get that delivered?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pierokwong said:


> You gonna love it! Looking soooooo good in real. When are you going to get that delivered?


Oh if I get that one, it won't be for a while. Probably at least a year, possibly longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierokwong

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Oh if I get that one, it won't be for a while. Probably at least a year, possibly longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!!! I l always got a few "wish list" in my pocket, and it makes me work harder for it. This Orange is having ALL my wrist time now


----------



## HiggsBoson

RustyBin5 said:


> What strap is it please?


It's the Omega Blue leather/rubber with Omega deployment clasp that is specific to the 39.5mm Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## RustyBin5

HiggsBoson said:


> It's the Omega Blue leather/rubber with Omega deployment clasp that is specific to the 39.5mm Omega Planet Ocean.


Interesting. I have the 39.5 on bracelet. Is the leather 100% waterproof. Have you had it in water yet?


----------



## HiggsBoson

RustyBin5 said:


> Interesting. I have the 39.5 on bracelet. Is the leather 100% waterproof. Have you had it in water yet?


I suspect the leather *should *be waterproof, as it's a genuine Omega strap, and it's made for a dive watch. I've not worn it in water, myself.


----------



## RustyBin5

HiggsBoson said:


> I suspect the leather *should *be waterproof, as it's a genuine Omega strap, and it's made for a dive watch. I've not worn it in water, myself.


I don't think I could!! I have a few Tudor natos also which I see people swim in but I couldn't do that either lol


----------



## HiggsBoson

RustyBin5 said:


> I don't think I could!! I have a few Tudor natos also which I see people swim in but I couldn't do that either lol


Getting a dive watch, wet?!! Madness!


----------



## RustyBin5

HiggsBoson said:


> Getting a dive watch, wet?!! Madness!


I'm talking about non steel/rubber straps. If I'm going swimming I wear only rubber or steel. Never nato or leather


----------



## HiggsBoson

RustyBin5 said:


> I mean the non steel straps. If I'm going swimming I wear only rubber or steel. Never nato or leather


I'm laughing at myself! I don't get my dive watches wet, as I'm not a keen swimmer!


----------



## RustyBin5

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm laughing at myself! I don't get my dive watches wet, as I'm not a keen swimmer!


Lol. I just fret about damaging the straps


----------



## vettehigh

pierokwong said:


> You gonna love it! Looking soooooo good in real. When are you going to get that delivered?


My AD is waiting on a call back from his distributor. Hopefully very soon


----------



## Okapi001




----------



## Galaga




----------



## cybercat

Further away wrist pic - 42mm 2500 -


----------



## manofrolex

Don't have it anymore but


----------



## Nikrnic

One of the best buys I've ever made.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Automaticfanboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the 39.5mm PO you're wearing?

Rene


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Titan II said:


> Is that the 39.5mm PO you're wearing?
> 
> Rene


It's the 45.5mm 8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Automaticfanboy said:


> It's the 45.5mm 8500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah!! Thank you!!

Looks great btw.

René


----------



## jfwund




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pack SJ




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Nikrnic

Maybe not the best photo but the best place to be.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

My GMT after its post-summer clean!


----------



## cybercat

Trying some new shoes ...


----------



## Fenix84

some light play


----------



## joesym001




----------



## solesman

joesym001 said:


> View attachment 15484024


The Bond NATO goes so well with the 2500 PO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 971

This was in Omega boutique PO Japan Olympic edition.


----------



## 971

My own PO this one replaced my PO 8500 45mm because it was unwearable and that one replaced my Rolex GMT IO ceramic


----------



## vettehigh




----------



## tornadobox

vettehigh said:


> View attachment 15488540
> View attachment 15488546


Dang, dat's blue!


----------



## vettehigh

tornadobox said:


> Dang, dat's blue!


Just got it last week or so. The lighting made it that color. Damn cool too. It's the 215.30.44.21.03.001


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw468

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty


----------



## stbob




----------



## Occipital Lobe

Not the best, but the latest...


----------



## D3V8

outlaw468 said:


> Beauty


Thanks! I love this PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4counters

GMT....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

4counters said:


> GMT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Such a fantastic reference! My favorite color combo for....well, just about anything, but especially the Omega GMT's like this one! Brilliant!


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> The Bond NATO goes so well with the 2500 PO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% correct. 5 years on and strap is still in relatively decent nick as well. The PO is pensionable age now though. 


However, am not feeling this one at all, and it's very rare that this type of NATO doesn't work on a 2500, @Cyber, agree/disagree, You still wearing it?


----------



## solesman

I think the black grey is a much better look. The beige suits the NTTD SMP for better IMHO.



TSC said:


> 100% correct. 5 years on and strap is still in relatively decent nick as well. The PO is pensionable age now though.
> 
> 
> However, am not feeling this one at all, and it's very rare that this type of NATO doesn't work on a 2500, @Cyber, agree/disagree, You still wearing it?


----------



## Rjdemarx




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great shot, Dan.

I love the open 6 and 9 on the POLME. I wish they continued to use them on the new POs.

Rene


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That's a great shot, Dan.
> 
> I love the open 6 and 9 on the POLME. I wish they continued to use them on the new POs.
> 
> Rene


Agreed René. It's a small detail carried over from the 60's Seamaster 300. Adds a little elegance from back in the day. The newer squarer font looks a little too modern IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

TSC said:


> 100% correct. 5 years on and strap is still in relatively decent nick as well. The PO is pensionable age now though.
> 
> 
> However, am not feeling this one at all, and it's very rare that this type of NATO doesn't work on a 2500, @Cyber, agree/disagree, You still wearing it?


Sorry TSC, just saw your post now.

Nope, that one lasted all of 2 days.
Apologies in advance, this is going to be pic-heavy.
It can look kind of 1/2 OK in the right light :










- but hard to dismiss the 60-a-day smoker's rotten teeth images the lume colour brings to my mind.
BTW, needed to cut the 2nd pass off to avoid raising the watch head to perfect door-frame collision height -










Think the wife has designs on it to attach a leash to for her colleague's cat, or something similar. Here's aforementioned cat; hmm, don't think I want to mess with him :










I do want to try the strap on my 2503 Railmaster first though. Won't be soon - _just_ this afternoon adjusted bracelet with new 1/2 link instead of a full one to see if it stays centred.

It'll be hard for it to equal either the old Phenomenato 'Bond' -










- or even older "Alias Marlow" (member here & eBay) Bond RAF straps, which look exactly like Connery's (pre-NATO) RAF strap from the first 007 movies ...



















(the subtle red lines disappear at arms length etc - people couldn't even even see them until Blu-Ray version of the early films came along). Following 6 are borrowed pics :





































IMHO far nicer, in fact classic.

William.


----------



## limnoman

Not the best pic of my PO but the latest. Taken yesterday evening after mowing the lawn at our summer house. Good timing as the lawn is now white


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

cybercat said:


> Sorry TSC, just saw your post now.
> 
> Nope, that one lasted all of 2 days.
> Apologies in advance, this is going to be pic-heavy.
> It can look kind of 1/2 OK in the right light :
> 
> View attachment 15502205
> 
> 
> - but hard to dismiss the 60-a-day smoker's rotten teeth images the lume colour brings to my mind.
> BTW, needed to cut the 2nd pass off to avoid raising the watch head to perfect door-frame collision height -
> 
> View attachment 15502206
> 
> 
> Think the wife has designs on it to attach a leash to for her colleague's cat, or something similar. Here's aforementioned cat; hmm, don't think I want to mess with him :
> 
> View attachment 15502499
> 
> 
> I do want to try the strap on my 2503 Railmaster first though. Won't be soon - _just_ this afternoon adjusted bracelet with new 1/2 link instead of a full one to see if it stays centred.
> 
> It'll be hard for it to equal either the old Phenomenato 'Bond' -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - or even older "Alias Marlow" (member here & eBay) Bond RAF straps, which look exactly like Connery's (pre-NATO) RAF strap from the first 007 movies ...
> 
> View attachment 15502190
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502191
> 
> 
> (the subtle red lines disappear at arms length etc - people couldn't even even see them until Blu-Ray version of the early films came along). Following 6 are borrowed pics :
> 
> View attachment 15502211
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502212
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502213
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502214
> 
> 
> IMHO far nicer, in fact classic.
> 
> William.
> 
> View attachment 15502525
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502532


Never apologise for pic heavy, or for having a life.

Just realised that maybe I'm not in love with those NTTD colours because it's not a million miles away from my old school blazer colour. It does look better in that lighting it has to be said. I rarely shoot watches outdoors. It did look marginally better on the 8500 PO, but not much, (I will shoot pic later) especially compared to the black/grey. The black and grey works on just about everything, and every watch. I do remember you took that piece off the Phenom when you got it. I've done that with a few cheapos, but not over the 20 quid mark. Your pic not showing for that one, by the way.

The old Bond straps I only have in the vintage Bond line, the NATO and the one piece, which doesn't have the faithful buckle. They missed a trick there. Also find them very thin, which shows up on a top heavy 8500 PO more so. And they slide around because of the material used.

Thanks for the pics. Always great to see. That Kingston and that strap are absolutely on point. Love it. How available are they these days. Always out of stock instantly weren't they. Cat looks pissed off. Best left

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teeritz

cybercat said:


> Sorry TSC, just saw your post now.
> 
> Nope, that one lasted all of 2 days.
> Apologies in advance, this is going to be pic-heavy.
> It can look kind of 1/2 OK in the right light :
> 
> View attachment 15502205
> 
> 
> - but hard to dismiss the 60-a-day smoker's rotten teeth images the lume colour brings to my mind.
> BTW, needed to cut the 2nd pass off to avoid raising the watch head to perfect door-frame collision height -
> 
> View attachment 15502206
> 
> 
> Think the wife has designs on it to attach a leash to for her colleague's cat, or something similar. Here's aforementioned cat; hmm, don't think I want to mess with him :
> 
> View attachment 15502499
> 
> 
> I do want to try the strap on my 2503 Railmaster first though. Won't be soon - _just_ this afternoon adjusted bracelet with new 1/2 link instead of a full one to see if it stays centred.
> 
> It'll be hard for it to equal either the old Phenomenato 'Bond' -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - or even older "Alias Marlow" (member here & eBay) Bond RAF straps, which look exactly like Connery's (pre-NATO) RAF strap from the first 007 movies ...
> 
> View attachment 15502190
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502191
> 
> 
> (the subtle red lines disappear at arms length etc - people couldn't even even see them until Blu-Ray version of the early films came along). Following 6 are borrowed pics :
> 
> View attachment 15502211
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502212
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502213
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502214
> 
> 
> IMHO far nicer, in fact classic.
> 
> William.
> 
> View attachment 15502525
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502532


Nicely stated, William!

I wrote about the Bond Nato on my blog some time ago;

The Teeritz Agenda | The Bond NATO Strap - As I Understand It

And much of what you say mirrors my own thought on these NATO/Regimental straps.
The AliasMarlow ones were perhaps the closest to what we saw Connery wearing in _Goldfinger. _ There was another brand called Corvus some time ago, but they appear to have gone bust. They were quite pricey, IMHO.

Anyway, the PO works well on a basic black NATO too.










And, to stay on-topic, I don't mind these two pics;


----------



## cybercat

teeritz said:


> Nicely stated, William!
> 
> I wrote about the Bond Nato on my blog some time ago;
> 
> The Teeritz Agenda | The Bond NATO Strap - As I Understand It
> 
> And much of what you say mirrors my own thought on these NATO/Regimental straps.
> The AliasMarlow ones were perhaps the closest to what we saw Connery wearing in _Goldfinger. _ There was another brand called Corvus some time ago, but they appear to have gone bust. They were quite pricey, IMHO.
> 
> Anyway, the PO works well on a basic black NATO too.
> 
> View attachment 15505311
> 
> 
> And, to stay on-topic, I don't mind these two pics;
> 
> View attachment 15505312
> 
> 
> View attachment 15505313





teeritz said:


> wrote about the Bond Nato on my blog some time ago;
> The Teeritz Agenda | The Bond NATO Strap - As I Understand It


Great stuff, Tino. I remember reading your link a good while back.
Learned quite a few things I didn't know before indeed.

Quite apart from being a (schooboy) fan of the Connery 007 films my father took me to see at the cinema (a few years after their initial release), I was also drawn to the strap as it was close to 'my old school tie' & sports uniform etc colours: maroon and green on black or very dark blue/black anyway, and was the comfortable old *RAF* style strap, which pre-dated the *N*orthern *A*tlantic *T*reaty *O*rganisation military straps by a good few years.

Will.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This came out ok


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## griffith_500

Nice pics everyone!

Here's my Liquidmetal LE 2500:


----------



## Gfxdaddy

#NoirNovember 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Gfxdaddy said:


> #NoirNovember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

solesman said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## nickyrods19




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruisedave




----------



## solesman




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Last shot of the PO this week, I think .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

This once came out surprisingly good. That dial!!! So glad I got the LE!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bazelot

deepsea03 said:


>


Very very nice pictures. THat is professional quality. I doubt this was taking with an Iphone


----------



## Omega9000




----------



## deepsea03

bazelot said:


> Very very nice pictures. THat is professional quality. I doubt this was taking with an Iphone


iPhone with an Oloclip attachment and lots of luck
Thanks


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

My photographic skills aren't up to much, well not compared to some of you guy's anyway!  Some really impressive pictures here, well done fellas. This is about the best I can do!  
They don't do this beautiful watch, justice.


----------



## Topper203

My first PO arrives Monday! Can’t wait to put it on the wrist and snap some initial pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke

May not be my best, but 2 of my favorites.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

I've always been fond of this one


----------



## navjing0614

Here's mine 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## playadeee

Topper203 said:


> My first PO arrives Monday! Can't wait to put it on the wrist and snap some initial pics


My first PO arrives Monday too! lol I can't wait. I have a blue 8900 43.5 coming. What about you??


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper203

playadeee said:


> My first PO arrives Monday too! lol I can't wait. I have a blue 8900 43.5 coming. What about you??


Awesome, that's a beautiful color. I got the PO gmt Oreo. It was supposed to be here 3 days ago. USPS... sigh 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe!




----------



## Teeuu

My photo can't compare to any of these but you asked for my best pic so here it is...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Teeuu said:


> My photo can't compare to any of these but you asked for my best pic so here it is...
> View attachment 15618542


I like the wood box - I wish my LE box had wood instead of some sort of leatherette material. I hope it doesn't chafe over time like the red boxes did.

Gloss white wood would have been nice 








Sourced pic above


----------



## tbensous

navjing0614 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Is this the 39.5 or the 43.5? What size is your wrist ? Looks good !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Maybe! said:


> View attachment 15618295
> 
> 
> View attachment 15618301


Really like the lumed bezel. I suspect this will become a common feature of the next gen PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maybe! said:


> View attachment 15618295
> 
> 
> View attachment 15618301


Such an awesome bezel and watch! I am being extremely tempted by some of the orange in some of the PO models lately. I wish this lumed bezel was a standard feature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

tbensous said:


> Is this the 39.5 or the 43.5? What size is your wrist ? Looks good !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello. This is the 39.5 on my 6.7 inch wrist. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkr

Going back through some photos and found this shot of my 42mm PO the day I bought it in 2013. (232.30.42.21.01.001) Shot on Nikon D700 & AF-S 105mm macro.


----------



## Airborne6176

Any news on the possibility of a new PO for 2021? Just curious, and thanks in advance. 

Happy New Year and Stay Safe!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Airborne6176 said:


> Any news on the possibility of a new PO for 2021? Just curious, and thanks in advance.
> 
> Happy New Year and Stay Safe!


Unlikely - Omega is highlighting their 2021 America's Cup PO which is a 8900. I doubt they'll change models in 2021.


----------



## Airborne6176

Good to know, and thanks for the reply. I keep hoping for a new Titanium version with a different color than the signature orange, as it was/is a dealbreaker for me on the PO.

In the meantime, my LM 2500 and 8900 will have to do for church/formal wear and casual wear. They are both awesome in their own rights, and would welcome a new Ti PO if it were to be announced.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Maddog1970

PO45.....


----------



## Airborne6176

Looks great! The PO45's are amazing in their presence. Wish the newer 8900's/8906's were available in 45.5 but NOT as a GMT...


----------



## navjing0614

Everyday watch.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Airborne6176 said:


> Good to know, and thanks for the reply. I keep hoping for a new Titanium version with a different color than the signature orange, as it was/is a dealbreaker for me on the PO.


Just to clarify - they could bring out new colours and LEs for the current design. I just highly doubt there will be a new PO design in 2021


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## cybercat




----------



## natosteve

Titanium PO. What's not to love 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Airborne6176

@ # 1,238 "natosteve"...

The Ti PO is an awesome timepiece, but it is the orange rubber in the bezel that knocks it for _*me*_ personally. I certainly don't mind the orange numerals and small text, but I would have wanted the bezel to stay one solid color and material. That is *my* only issue with this outstanding watch. Everyone's mileage will vary, of course, but it is still an excellent Omega PO reference.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

natosteve said:


> Titanium PO. What's not to love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The depth and contrast on that dial looks amazing! Great pics. Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve

Airborne6176 said:


> @ # 1,238 "natosteve"...
> 
> The Ti PO is an awesome timepiece, but it is the orange rubber in the bezel that knocks it for _*me*_ personally. I certainly don't mind the orange numerals and small text, but I would have wanted the bezel to stay one solid color and material. That is *my* only issue with this outstanding watch. Everyone's mileage will vary, of course, but it is still an excellent Omega PO reference.


I was sceptical at first and did lots of web searches to determine if it gets dirty or degrades - couldn't find anything. It's a chameleon of a watch and the colours change character in different light. Such an easy watch to wear as well. I love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Airborne6176

natosteve said:


> Such an easy watch to wear as well. I love it


I bet it wears like a dream, especially with it being ALL titanium. The dial is also amazing with it's grey (or is it _gray_...) color. Wear it in good health and keep up those great detailed pics!


----------



## willydribble

one of my better pictures taken of my Ti


----------



## watch1440

I love details


----------



## cdub70




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahstein

Just joined the PO crowd. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Airborne6176

ahstein said:


> Just joined the PO crowd. Really enjoying it so far.
> View attachment 15656570


Classic! Welcome aboard, and wear in good health.

(Tough looking time schedule for someone...)


----------



## solesman

rjohnson56 said:


> I've always been fond of this one


I can see why 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooyah22

Maybe this one?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Some splendid pictures here, chaps!


----------



## Galaga




----------



## semmern

I have to say, the 2500 PO is a modern classic. It looks so clean.



hooyah22 said:


> Maybe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

42mm 2500 this afternoon...


----------



## solesman

cybercat said:


> 42mm 2500 this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 15662489


Nice shot Will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahstein

Still in the honeymoon phase with this one.

Rest assured, I was sitting at a red light when I took this!


----------



## Buick

cybercat said:


> 42mm 2500 this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 15662489


Such a stunner!


----------



## Ross13




----------



## keisuke_z

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice lume shot!!


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


> Nice lume shot!!


Thanks! The watch did all the work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga




----------



## tbensous

Galaga said:


>


Nice PO. I still love my 2500. Do you have 2 scratches on the AR coating towards the centre, I see 2 lines ?


----------



## Galaga

tbensous said:


> Nice PO. I still love my 2500. Do you have 2 scratches on the AR coating towards the centre, I see 2 lines ?


I do and it bothers me.


----------



## tbensous

Galaga said:


> I do and it bothers me.


When it's time for the next service get Omega to replace the sapphire with a new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z

tbensous said:


> When it's time for the next service get Omega to replace the sapphire with a new one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an expensive job?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

.


----------



## tbensous

gr4z said:


> Is that an expensive job?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I serviced mine, I got it replaced for the same reason (mine were not very noticeable though). It was about AUD $200 on top of the standard service AUD $830 here in Australia.
Omega replaced the original blue AR coated sapphire by the newer one which has no tint/color (same on the last gen 2500D).


----------



## Thadmach

Don't know if it's the best photo but this thing in sunlight is a beauty


----------



## D3V8

Best shot for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Out of the woods yet?


----------



## Starman71

cybercat said:


> Out of the woods yet?
> 
> View attachment 15682280


If you can see the sun you can use your watch to find your way out of the woods. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr

39.5 black dial...


----------



## ahstein

Still digging out from the snow here in the Northeast.


----------



## avusblue

Brand new 8900 here.....just arrived yesterday, and in the honeymoon phase!


----------



## jimmd

avusblue said:


> Brand new 8900 here.....just arrived yesterday, and in the honeymoon phase!
> 
> View attachment 15691049


I really love that dial! How does it feel on the wrist? I wonder about the weight.


----------



## leathers

New to me 8900 in black...loving it!


----------



## Titan II

leathers said:


> New to me 8900 in black...loving it!
> 
> View attachment 15691518


Congratulations on picking up a PO!! That's a magnificent watch, and another one that's on my (very) short list. Please continue to post pictures, and your thoughts on the watch once you've had some time with it would be much appreciated by many here I'm sure. Enjoy the honeymoon!!

Rene


----------



## shedlock2000

jimmd said:


> I really love that dial! How does it feel on the wrist? I wonder about the weight.


I don't worry about the weight, but I do worry about the case thickness. Can you actually wear it under a cuff or drag it under a jacket sleeve without a battle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpstar

Just arrived today, a 42mm 2500D PO.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

gpstar said:


> Just arrived today, a 42mm 2500D PO.
> View attachment 15692335


Enjoy that classic! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leathers

shedlock2000 said:


> I don't worry about the weight, but I do worry about the case thickness. Can you actually wear it under a cuff or drag it under a jacket sleeve without a battle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's too thick to wear under a dress shirt cuff but no problem with a sports jacket sleeve. I wear slim fit jackets and they are fine. The 43.5mm PO is definitely a thicker watch, but it sits nicely into the wrist and is comfortable.


----------



## milgauss1349

leathers said:


> It's too thick to wear under a dress shirt cuff but no problem with a sports jacket sleeve. I wear slim fit jackets and they are fine. The 43.5mm PO is definitely a thicker watch, but it sits nicely into the wrist and is comfortable.


The 42mm versions fit under all my cuffs, but I agree the larger size are stupid thick. 
Here's my last remaining Omega in one of its more fun suits










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

milgauss1349 said:


> The 42mm versions fit under all my cuffs, but I agree the larger size are stupid thick.
> Here's my last remaining Omega in one of its more fun suits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is certainly interesting! Love the Ceragold PO's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

solesman said:


> The strap is certainly interesting! Love the Ceragold PO's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





solesman said:


> The strap is certainly interesting! Love the Ceragold PO's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ceragold version is the culmination of try all of the PO ceramic and black sizes and realizing that the 42mm 850x version is best middle ground between the 2500s and the METAS ones IMO.

And yes, the strap is pretty wild but it often sees a bond NATO or a molded lug python!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## limnoman

Not the best but the most recent. Walking the dog while winding a watch in a fluffy wintery landscape with temps around -10C.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## cdub70




----------



## HiggsBoson

Thadmach said:


> Don't know if it's the best photo but this thing in sunlight is a beauty
> View attachment 15681789


Oooooh! So good.


----------



## ahstein

Night table lume shot.


----------



## willydribble




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## bazelot

willydribble said:


> View attachment 15701178


Omega on Ice.
Beautiful watch.


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Keep thinking I'm gonna flip this, but then I put it on and..........what am I thinking!


----------



## atmfrank

sorry, a little late to the party...6.5" wrist, the 43.5 fits fine!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## limnoman

After wearing a Piepan 1957 Constellation these last few days the PO feels humongous. But only for a minute or so and then it finds it's grove.


----------



## Pbmatt




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bettenco

Maddog1970 said:


> Keep thinking I'm gonna flip this, but then I put it on and..........what am I thinking!
> 
> View attachment 15725195


I'm here for you if you decide to!!!!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jfwund

I love the polished dial of the PO8900


----------



## anonymousmoose

jfwund said:


> I love the polished dial of the PO8900


It's a thing of beauty and perfection


----------



## D3V8

Loving the OEM Rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danber70

My PO


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt

Just picked this beauty up over the weekend.


----------



## ahstein

When you look up and realize it's 10:10.


----------



## Gregc

Just picked up this 2nd hand PO, and loving it!


----------



## Pbmatt

Gregc said:


> Just picked up this 2nd hand PO, and loving it!
> View attachment 15758444


Congrats on a nice acquisition. I have the exact same watch and love it.


----------



## ahstein

Two of my favorite things.


----------



## isgrb




----------



## D3V8

Something different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon

Just received this, looks like it have a different insert from another generation


----------



## Maybe!




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## limnoman

From yesterday


----------



## treasureandoil




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## RDK

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice cat, great watch! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ELS-NX9 met Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Douglas




----------



## pinchycm

Nice. Details on that gray nato?


----------



## Chip Douglas

Phenomenato. I have pretty much every color. Omega quality with floating keepers for $40.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

RDK said:


> Nice cat, great watch!


Thank you buddy!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

RDK said:


> Nice cat, great watch!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ELS-NX9 met Tapatalk


Grazie my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say great cat, nice watch!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win.


----------



## D3V8

rjohnson56 said:


> You win.


Lol Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Paulsky said:


> I would say great cat, nice watch!


Grazie buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocaholic

Love the Omega blue. Like a chameleon.


----------



## Chocaholic




----------



## anonymousmoose

Chocaholic said:


> Love the Omega blue. Like a chameleon.


The blue divers are the best looking - even better with a touch of red.


----------



## Rico Kay

It's 12 years old, but it's still one of my favorites


----------



## bettenco

Really dig the lume in this pic...









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

8500/42mm









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Nikrnic said:


> 8500/42mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


At one point in time ...


----------

